# Rogers iPhone information: activation, data plans, sign-up process, etc.



## HowEver

Here you go:

*Rogers and Apple today announced *that the iPhone 3G will be available in Canada on July 11. iPhone 3G combines three products into one small, lightweight device: a revolutionary mobile phone, a widescreen iPod, and it puts the Internet in your pocket with the best e-mail, web browsing, search and maps applications ever on a mobile phone.

The new version of the iPhone harnesses the power of Rogers's broad and powerful 3G mobile broadband network, which offers 3G mobile phones download speeds of up to 1.4 Mbps.

*Key Device Features:*

*Operates on Wi-Fi, EDGE, and 3G networks
New enterprise e-mail capability with support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync
New iPhone software development kit (SDK) to support new innovative applications

*New Activation Process and Return Policy:
The iPhone 3G will be activated at point of sale when the device is purchased, in store. The Fido grace period will change from 15 days to 30 days and will require the device to be returned to place of purchase before service is cancelled. The 30-day Rogers grace period will remain unchanged with the exception of no limits being imposed for voice or data usage.

*Pricing and Plans
Device Pricing:
$199 8GB and $299 16GB for new activations and qualified upgrades with existing 2 or 3-year agreements.*

*Data Plans and Pricing:
*The iPhone 3G will be activated on existing Rogers and Fido voice rate plans, but new data plans have been created for the 3G device.

*All iPhone 3G customers are required to have one of the new data plans and qualifying voice plan.*
Customers intending to use the iPhone 3G for access to corporate e-mail, business applications, or access to corporate intranet are required to activate with Enterprise Data Plan for iPhone.
SUP service discounts for both voice and data plans will apply to iPhone 3G.
RAC service discounts for voice and data will apply to iPhone 3G, when on a qualifying data plan.
Ambassadors will not get a discount on device purchase for iPhone 3G.
Data Pricing will be as follows:

*Consumer Data Plan (must be added to qualified voice plan):
$30 - Unlimited Data (E-mail/Web), includes Visual Voicemail when subscribed to any voicemail service.

Enterprise Data Plan (must be added to qualified voice plan):
$45 – Unlimited Data with personal and corporate e-mail, web, includes Visual Voicemail when subscribed to any voicemail service.

Upgrade Eligibility and Qualified Upgrade Pricing*
Upgrade eligibility will be determined based on standard upgrade eligibility rules. Customers must be upgrade eligible to receive the qualified upgrade pricing. However, not all customers will be qualified upgrades. Rogers has not determined the price of the 3G device for non-qualified upgrades.

*All customers will be required to sign a 3-year agreement. There will not be a "no commitment" price or a 2-year agreement for the iPhone 3G.
*
*Activation Process
The new 3G device will be activated in store in Rogers, Fido and Apple stores. *Customers must accept Rogers and Apple terms of service, sign a 3-year agreement, and select the data plan for the iPhone 3G before leaving the store. *A short tether process to unbrick the 3G device will be performed in all Rogers and Fido stores (tether cords will be provided). Apple stores will also perform this tether process, however in the event that a customer's device is not tethered in the Apple store, their device will be inoperable until they get home and tether through iTunes. Prepaid will not be allowed on the iPhone 3G device.*

RAC tools, including TOE and Salescentral have been modified to allow agents to enter customer's information, select rate plans and data plans, device price (if applicable) and output a document that will allow store reps to quickly access the customer's information and save time for data entry in the activation process.

*Compensation
*Because the 3G device will only be activated in store, compensation for the 3G device will be BAU. RAC reps will receive compensation for upgrades and new activations with a 3-year agreement.

*Purchase Limit
The device purchase limit will be three (3) per customer for iPhone 3G in Rogers and Fido stores.

Direct Fulfillment*
The DFU tool will be available at launch at RAC for iPhone 3Gs. Customers will be required to pay for the device when the order is placed and the phone will be shipped to the store in the customer's name for pickup.

*Return Policy
The return policy for Fido iPhone 3G is changing from 15 days to 30 days for both Apple and Fido stores. The 30-day Rogers grace period will remain unchanged with the exception of no limits being imposed for voice or data usage.*

*To cancel service within the first 30 days, the customer must return their equipment to the place of purchase (no exceptions).
If the customer cancels service after 30 days, they will be charged the ECF and DECF. The customer is not required to return the device to cancel after 30 days.

Merchandising/Marketing*

3G demos will be pulled from stock when they arrive following launch process for display devices.
Video loop content will be pushed to stores when it is available.
The following merchandising elements will be in stores for launch:

Rate brochure and display rate card
22 x 28 poster
Window banner

Training

Device training, including features and functionality, will be available via Library and Fidoversity by 6/30.
Training for all representatives will begin no later than 7/1.
Launch preparedness training, including last minute details, will be conducted the week of launch (if needed) by team leaders.
Communications/Library
All iPhone-related communications, inclusive of training announcements, will be posted to Library. Search on keyword "iPhone 3G" to locate.

Launch Plans
Support logistics for launch day will be available:

Letters will be sent to all landlords under VP/GM signature for advance notice of store hours, crowds expected, possible parking issues, etc.
Security will be provided for locations requesting armed police or unarmed, uniformed guards.
Manager checklists will be provided to support managers to set expectations and help them be prepared to complete all required actions.
Documents will be posted on TGP to let managers know when to expect delivery of launch support materials.
Job descriptions for key launch day functions will be provided for: Back Office Manager, Crowd Manager, Greeter, Product Demonstrator, and Security Support.


----------



## go_habs

Lmao so 30$ data charge must be added to my 40$ voice plan? Thats a joke


----------



## HowEver

go_habs said:


> Lmao so 30$ data charge must be added to my 40$ voice plan? Thats a joke


Are you serious? $30 for unlimited, unrestricted data is a gift.

Then again, why the heck are you paying $40 for a voice plan?


----------



## go_habs

My plan is unlimtied txting and with all the bs charges it comes to 40$ with tax if this is true im def not getting the iphone i cant afford 70$ a month as a student XX)


----------



## machael

wow... just... wow.
this just made july 11th that much sweeter.

:clap:


----------



## Gene Rayburn

yeah $30 for unlimited is incredible. 

what's also funny is that this internal info reads word for word practically as AT&T's data sheet on the iPhone 3G (disclosed on engadget a week ago)


----------



## sedawk

go_habs said:


> Lmao so 30$ data charge must be added to my 40$ voice plan? Thats a joke


A joke? My friend, I find the above comment among the stupidest things I've seen posted on a message board. (Not saying your dumb, just the comment).

$30 = the US package is an AMAZING deal. I would not thought this possible from Rogers. I'm paying $80/month for data right now.


----------



## Adrian.

I just don´t want data !!

What is the cheapest Roger´s voice plan? Anyone know...or does FIDO have better deals?


----------



## ehMax

Sounds great to me! I'll most likely be getting the most basic of voice plans. 

Does anyone know what restrictions / guidelines there are on what constitutes a corporate customer vs a consumer customer?


----------



## HowEver

Gene Rayburn said:


> yeah $30 for unlimited is incredible.
> 
> what's also funny is that this internal info reads word for word practically as AT&T's data sheet on the iPhone 3G (disclosed on engadget a week ago)


As has been said elsewhere, nothing is completely official until Rogers/fido releases it.

ehMax, what constitutes consumer vs. corporate plans would probably be the connection to corporate email. I'm on a corporate plan but likely could get the consumer data plan since I don't need the additional access. We'll see though.


----------



## i.Fido

I figured since I leaked this document I should join this forum too! lol.

As However said, nothing is official until actually publicly for sale. But rest assured, the source used for this document has always been 100% correct EVERY time thus far.

Regards,

i.Fido

iPhone 3G in Canada | Facebook


----------



## Garry

go_habs said:


> Lmao so 30$ data charge must be added to my 40$ voice plan? Thats a joke


The joke is your paying $40 for a voice plan  

$30... wow... that's pretty incredible, and no, I'm not being an arse. Good on Rogers:clap:


----------



## AlmacEng

$30 !! This is actually an amazing deal. Who would of figured that we would have data rates that are *equal* to the US? This is clearly not the Canadian way...

I would recommend using Voice over IP (Fring, SIP, etc) as much as possible to cut back on your voice minutes.

Athabasca


----------



## HowEver

Yes ^ credit where it's due. And to the little Rogers Corp. person who leaked the info.

Welcome i.Fido!


----------



## adagio

Welcome i.Fido.

I'm not a member at Howard Forums but I've been following it closely for news.

You made my day!!!


----------



## i.Fido

HowEver said:


> Yes ^ credit where it's due. And to the little Rogers Corp. person who leaked the info.
> 
> Welcome i.Fido!


I'll have to stop by here on my daily surfing from now on. Looks like a very cool community! Thanks!


----------



## Joker Eh

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

$ 30 for unlimted data. I am unboard with that, if there is not asterik beside it when it is offically released.

Now I just wish they stop charging to have the evening period start at 6 PM


----------



## Joker Eh

Garry said:


> The joke is your paying $40 for a voice plan
> 
> $30... wow... that's pretty incredible, and no, I'm not being an arse. Good on Rogers:clap:


How much do you pay for a voice plan?


----------



## HowEver

Joker Eh said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> $ 30 for unlimted data. I am unboard with that, if there is not asterik beside it when it is offically released.
> 
> Now I just wish they stop charging to have the evening period start at 6 PM


Ask them nicely. Seriously.


----------



## Joker Eh

sedawk said:


> A joke? My friend, I find the above comment among the stupidest things I've seen posted on a message board. (Not saying your dumb, just the comment).
> 
> $30 = the US package is an AMAZING deal. I would not thought this possible from Rogers. I'm paying $80/month for data right now.


They said that adding that on top of what they already pay is too much as a student. After taxes and other charges the total is close to $100.

So the better comment to make is offer or question what is in their voice plan to be paying that much, not call their comment stupid.


----------



## sedawk

Adrian. said:


> I just don´t want data !!
> 
> What is the cheapest Roger´s voice plan? Anyone know...or does FIDO have better deals?


Then buy a iPhone 1.0 on eBay. The prices should be falling.

I have a hacked iPhone 1.0 and didn't have a data plan for the first month. You *really* need a data plan. You can't use any of the cool features of the iPhone 2.0 (even the GPS will be useless because the maps will require a data connection).


----------



## Joker Eh

HowEver said:


> Ask them nicely. Seriously.


Don't tease me. Should I ask rep at rogers store or rep on phone?


----------



## sedawk

Joker Eh said:


> They said that adding that on top of what they already pay is too much as a student. After taxes and other charges the total is close to $100.
> 
> So the better comment to make is offer or question what is in their voice plan to be paying that much, not call their comment stupid.


Saying $30 is too much for an unlimited data plan is a dumb comment. **DUMB**. Look at the comments - $30 is an amazing deal! Don't really care if the voice plan is $4, $40, or $400 dollars.

As for whining that it is "too much for a student" -- well, guess what. Finish school, get a job and then buy the phone you can afford. The iPhone is luxury, not a right.


----------



## cowasaki

Just a quick question. The iPhone will have GPS but will you be able to geocache with it, meaning will you be able to type in longitude and latitude and follow those points to find a waypoint? Or will it be just like google maps, find by address?


----------



## KMPhotos

This is GREAT news. Leave it to Apple to help Canadians get better data plans. I can't forget to thank Rogers too.
July 11th can't come soon enough.


----------



## AlmacEng

Is anyone aware of a network coverage map which indicates the 3G/EDGE boundaries? Also..does anyone here think that 3G will have enough balls for good quality VOIP applications like Fring or SIP (if the Iphone 2.0 ever becomes jailbroken).

Athabasca


----------



## SonicBlue82

$30 is a really good deal for unlimited data - i just wish the data plan was optional. I understand that some of you are saying that to use all of the iPhone's capabilities you need the data plan - and I don't disagree, but I just wish it was up to the consumer to decide if they want data or not. For those on a tight budget, having to have the data plan in addition to a voice plan along with the SAF and taxes still adds up quite a bit. Preferably, I would like just a voice plan and then use wifi when available, but I guess that won't be an option... I haven't seen any replies about what the cheapest voice plan is - anyone?


----------



## Gene Rayburn

AlmacEng said:


> Is anyone aware of a network coverage map which indicates the 3G/EDGE boundaries? Also..does anyone here think that 3G will have enough balls for good quality VOIP applications like Fring or SIP (if the Iphone 2.0 ever becomes jailbroken).
> 
> Athabasca


These are the Rogers/Fido 3G coverage areas:

3G Coverage - 3G Network Zones | Fido


----------



## The Shadow

Wow, I must admit...an excellent data plan rate. I was paying $25.00 for 4MB data/month on a Treo with Bell. Now I'm thinking about the iPhone too.


----------



## smyler67

*Yay!*

I am "NEW NEIGHBOR" today as well.

Seems like this where the party is......and now with these new data plans it is a party.

I am still waiting for the "official" release from Rogers, but this is something Rogers had to do.

Apple wanted to make the phone affordable, Steve Jobs said it at WWDC. And this device would have been tough to afford without a new data plan from Rogers.

So if this leaked info does prove to be true, then Rogers is trying to change......I emphasize "trying."


----------



## aaron

I'd be curious to know what Rogers' is planning to do for people with a 1.0 iPhone? Or will they pretend we don't exist?


----------



## aaron

Also, here is Rogers' 3G coverage map. The Fido one given earlier is broken for me:

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## snipper

I am just about vibrating in excitement now..thanks for the info.

I will have to shelve the Roger's hate-on I have been having

...at least for now...

gimme a few months.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

aaron said:


> I'd be curious to know what Rogers' is planning to do for people with a 1.0 iPhone? Or will they pretend we don't exist?


It has already been said that Rogers will refuse to activate old iPhones anymore. Rogers staff who do activate one are subject to being fired on the spot.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I am confused on the terminology; it says "$45 – Unlimited Data with personal and corporate e-mail"; I think this seem as though if you want to set up an email address(es) on your phone you are going to pay $45. $30 will let you use webmail.


----------



## aaron

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am confused on the terminology; it says "$45 – Unlimited Data with personal and corporate e-mail"; I think this seem as though if you want to set up an email address(es) on your phone you are going to pay $45. $30 will let you use webmail.


Nah, this just refers to the MS Exchange/ActiveSync integration features. This is the price you'd be paying to get push email. You'll be able to do everything else with the $30 plan.

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## CaptainCode

Garry said:


> The joke is your paying $40 for a voice plan
> 
> $30... wow... that's pretty incredible, and no, I'm not being an arse. Good on Rogers:clap:


Not really unless I'm missing something. The plan I have is $20/month + $7 call display(rip off) + $6.95 system access fee(rip off) + $0.50 911 fee. With all that stuff and taxes it is always around $40 and that's if I don't use other things like SMS which isn't included. 

My bet is Rogers' so called unlimited plan will have limits in the fine print somewhere like 200MB a month is "unlimited" because you can access it an unlimited number of times you want or some other cop out. I hope not but either way it's certainly a lot better than what it was.


----------



## Flipstar

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am confused on the terminology; it says "$45 – Unlimited Data with personal and corporate e-mail"; I think this seem as though if you want to set up an email address(es) on your phone you are going to pay $45. $30 will let you use webmail.


Right above the pricing section in that memo explains what the enterprise data plan entails. It is for users that use corporate email, need to run business applications, etc.


----------



## CaptainCode

aaron said:


> I'd be curious to know what Rogers' is planning to do for people with a 1.0 iPhone? Or will they pretend we don't exist?


Yeah that kind of sucks. The EDGE one never officially existed here but I don't see why they'd screw over their customers by not allowing them to get good plans. EDGE is slower = less data used and they can sign up people on contacts AND they don't have to subsidize the phone because I already bought it. If they won't let me do that eventually then I guess mine will become my development phone and the new one will be a regular use one.


----------



## CaptainCode

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am confused on the terminology; it says "$45 – Unlimited Data with personal and corporate e-mail"; I think this seem as though if you want to set up an email address(es) on your phone you are going to pay $45. $30 will let you use webmail.


No, data is data. They have corporate/business internet and cell phone plans already but you can conceivably use the residential and regular accounts for business. They're not going to be able to know the difference between my personal domain xyz.com and a business domain abc.com


----------



## amoda

Yay for the awesome data rates! Seriously, I'm shocked.

But is anyone else being a little "cup half empty" and kinda more pissed at Rogers right now? 

The fact that they can offer $30 unlimited email and net, on something as usage heavy as the iPhone, subsidize the phone by $200 (or so) and STILL make money pisses me off. It means they could've offered this a long time ago, heck they could've made a $40 or $50 unlimited plan and swam in money. A company being a company I guess.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Still not sure..it says "personal" email...personal email is my own domain setup on the phone....to me, push email is gonna run $45; I hope I am wrong. If they meant corporate for $45 why does it say "peronsal and corporate"....


----------



## SonicBlue82

For new customers, do we have to pay the $199+tax when we activate the phone, or will the cost of the phone be billed to us? In other words, do we have to fork over the cost of the phone upfront?


----------



## Flipstar

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Still not sure..it says "personal" email...personal email is my own domain setup on the phone....to me, push email is gonna run $45; I hope I am wrong. If they meant corporate for $45 why does it say "peronsal and corporate"....


I think you're reading too deep into what's being said. Push email is going to be through mobile me btw.


----------



## CaptainCode

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Still not sure..it says "personal" email...personal email is my own domain setup on the phone....to me, push email is gonna run $45; I hope I am wrong. If they meant corporate for $45 why does it say "peronsal and corporate"....


They always charge business more for the same thing. Push email for mobile me has a single TCP connection back to Apple, and that's all it is.


----------



## HowEver

CaptainCode said:


> They always charge business more for the same thing. Push email for mobile me has a single TCP connection back to Apple, and that's all it is.


Corporate voice plans may be much more than consumer plans; many are *much* less.


----------



## MACinist

My corporate voice plan is MUCH less.


----------



## AlmacEng

CaptainCode said:


> Not really unless I'm missing something. The plan I have is $20/month + $7 call display(rip off) + $6.95 system access fee(rip off) + $0.50 911 fee. With all that stuff and taxes it is always around $40 and that's if I don't use other things like SMS which isn't included.
> 
> My bet is Rogers' so called unlimited plan will have limits in the fine print somewhere like 200MB a month is "unlimited" because you can access it an unlimited number of times you want or some other cop out. I hope not but either way it's certainly a lot better than what it was.


Well said. This is defiantly something Rogers would do.


----------



## Roosterboy

*Why can no one wait?*

We are not being hard done by. Ever stop and think that Rogers did us all a favour by waiting for the 3G to come out. Otherwise this forum would be full of why did Rogers screw us with old technology. In a free enterprise society we have choices, make yours and leave me to mine. I sat and waited patiently for Apple and Rogers to come to an agreement, if the prices listed at the front of this thread come through great. I will budget $100 a month for the phone, voice, features and its associated data. I want all the features and I want the tie in to my home and laptop computers. For this I pay a price. But to lose sleep over fine print of a contract yet to be issued or a product yet to see the inside of this country come on. There are more important things to be worried about. I would hate to spend Christmas with some in this community, whens Santa arrive? Better have gotten me that "red" sled or he's a dead man! Its a phone, a cool one, but still just wait. Or Sanat ain't coming at all and all you will find is coal in your stockings!


----------



## chas_m

AlmacEng said:


> Well said. This is defiantly something Rogers would do.


I love hilarious misspellings.


----------



## chas_m

Roosterboy said:


> We are not being hard done by.


Good points all, RB.

I should just mention that I predicted this (that Rogers would be forced to come up with plans comparable to the US version) in an earlier thread or two that I can't find right now.

I know you can't please everyone, but these plans are definitely in line with what I was paying in the states, and the bonus of including Visual Voicemail is wonderful. I think Rogers finally hit one out of the park.

(for reference, the plans in the US included all applicable taxes minus a small fee, so a $60/month plan ended up costing about $65. I hope the taxes don't jack up the price too much.

Fido, here I come!


----------



## titans88

To be honest, I am extremely happy with these plans and they pretty much cement my plan to purchase a 3G iPhone. I was expecting to pay somewhere around $100/month, and something around $70 seems like a deal.

Now what to do with my current iPhone...


----------



## AlmacEng

chas_m said:


> I love hilarious misspellings.



Aw geez...sorry buddy. I didn't realize you were so passionate about spelling.

Won't happen again...will you shoot me next time it happens?

Athabasca


----------



## JustAMacUser

AlmacEng said:


> Well said. This is defiantly something Rogers would do.
> 
> 
> chas_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love hilarious misspellings.
Click to expand...

LOL! :lmao:


----------



## guytoronto

AlmacEng said:


> Aw geez...sorry buddy. I didn't realize you were so passionate about spelling.
> 
> Won't happen again...will you shoot me next time it happens?
> 
> Athabasca


Go back and actually read what the misspelling implies. It changes the whole meaning of the sentence.

If you want to be a regular ehMacer, you're going to have to develop a sense of humour.

BTW, I too want the iPhone WITHOUT a data plan. I can live with wireless hotspots.


----------



## rambo4

This pricing should bring down the price of the iPod touch as well I hope. I am a bit torn whether to ditch a pay as you go phone and iPod touch for an iPhone. I like not being tethered to a company for three years unless its a car payment...

Commitment issues I guess.


----------



## eggman

*Not like I've ever spelled something wrong...*



AlmacEng said:


> Aw geez...sorry buddy. I didn't realize you were so passionate about spelling.
> 
> Won't happen again...will you shoot me next time it happens?
> 
> Athabasca


Well, that was definitely definite... defiant even...
 

And to maintain the thread somewhat... maybe I'm too cheap for a cellphone.

I am liking the idea of either no data plan, or pay as I go.

It is interesting that the Japanese (and to some degree the europeans) are not as enthusiastic about the iPhone as we are in NA - but then they've had phones that will sync with their calendars and contact lists much longer than we have.

I remember being p*ssed off that Rogers had chosen to sell a crippled Nokia handset (without the IR port) so that you couldn't even try the european notebook sync software.

I'm glad that that sort of thing does not seem to be happening with these plans (and thanks to However for the info!)


----------



## beachboy_ce

Good news, but we'll have to see what constitutes as a "qualifying voice plan."


----------



## tacsniper

beachboy_ce said:


> Good news, but we'll have to see what constitutes as a "qualifying voice plan."


BINGO!! We got 1/2 the puzzle, now we need the other 1/2... my guess will be a minium for $30 or $40 voice plan.


----------



## psxp

go_habs said:


> Lmao so 30$ data charge must be added to my 40$ voice plan? Thats a joke


thats as good as we're gonna see in this great country called Canada


----------



## psxp

Well, I am surprised at the pricing of Data. $30 for unlimited? must be cap??

Was expecting a staggered amount of data ie. $30 for $300 meg $50 for 600 meg etc


----------



## slicecom

I'm not sure where the OP got this, whether he made it himself, or got it from an ill informed source, but it's fake. It's just the 6 page AT&T memo that was leaked a few days ago, with every instance of the word AT&T changed to Rogers. Sorry to burst everyones bubble.


----------



## idesign

Some are saying this is the AT&T release just modified to look like a Rogers one.
*** beat me to it Slicecom***

Does anyone really think Robbers is going to give us unlimited data when they have a monopoly?

When Telus switches to GSM in 2010, and if AT&T is allowed to come up here, then we'll finally get some competition and lower prices.


----------



## zlinger

$40 voice + $ 30 data + $6 after 6pm calling + $12 voicemail/text bundle + $7 system access fee = a freaking lot of money.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

slicecom said:


> I'm not sure where the OP got this, whether he made it himself, or got it from an ill informed source, but it's fake. It's just the 6 page AT&T memo that was leaked a few days ago, with every instance of the word AT&T changed to Rogers. Sorry to burst everyones bubble.


I brought this point up on the first page. However, it appears only to be a side effect of Apple's strongarming of all its partner carriers. Remember how all those press releases by all those carriers (Rogers included) said that the iPhone would be coming to all of them "later this year"? You think they all coincidentally repeated that phrase? (btw it isn't word-for-word identical -- there are some relevant sections added which are specific for Rogers and some sections removed which were specific to AT&T)

As well, back on HoFo we already have confirmation from at least one more Rogers staffer saying that he also received this memo today.


----------



## titans88

zlinger said:


> $40 voice + $ 30 data + $6 after 6pm calling + $12 voicemail/text bundle + $7 system access fee = a freaking lot of money.


plus tax.......


----------



## zlinger

titans88 said:


> plus tax.......


Maybe it will include the voicemail and text...or if I can keep my current plan and add in the data?


----------



## slicecom

Gene Rayburn said:


> I brought this point up on the first page. However, it appears only to be a side effect of Apple's strongarming of all its partner carriers. Remember how all those press releases by all those carriers (Rogers included) said that the iPhone would be coming to all of them "later this year"? You think they all coincidentally repeated that phrase? (btw it isn't word-for-word identical -- there are some relevant sections added which are specific for Rogers and some sections removed which were specific to AT&T)
> 
> As well, back on HoFo we already have confirmation from at least one more Rogers staffer saying that he also received this memo today.


Cool, I wasn't sure if anyone had mentioned it yet as I didn't read the whole thread. 

I hope you're right! If this is the real plan, I will be crying tears of joy!


----------



## Gene Rayburn

slicecom said:


> Cool, I wasn't sure if anyone had mentioned it yet as I didn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I hope you're right! If this is the real plan, I will be crying tears of joy!


yes, we all must wait until Rogers officially confirms this (as we all already know), but I'm just saying that this isn't DOA just because it looks like the AT&T memo.


----------



## idesign

Gene Rayburn said:


> I brought this point up on the first page. However, it appears only to be a side effect of Apple's strongarming of all its partner carriers. Remember how all those press releases by all those carriers (Rogers included) said that the iPhone would be coming to all of them "later this year"? You think they all coincidentally repeated that phrase? (btw it isn't word-for-word identical -- there are some relevant sections added which are specific for Rogers and some sections removed which were specific to AT&T)
> 
> As well, back on HoFo we already have confirmation from at least one more Rogers staffer saying that he also received this memo today.



"Rogers and Apple today announced that the iPhone 3G will be available in Canada on July 11. "

If they received the memo today, then Apple/Rogers released a press release with wrong information in the first sentence. 

And there's zero chance this was sent out to staffers on the day of the announcement, because I would definitely know.


----------



## HowEver

slicecom said:


> I'm not sure where the OP got this, whether he made it himself, or got it from an ill informed source, but it's fake. It's just the 6 page AT&T memo that was leaked a few days ago, with every instance of the word AT&T changed to Rogers. Sorry to burst everyones bubble.


The source is completely reliable. He's even in the thread. ehMax has asked that I not cite the exact place it was posted before. Suffice to say that scores of Rogers employees aren't debunking it.

All of the worldwide internal memos are similar. They are clearly Apple-directed. It isn't just like the AT&T memo, it's like the European ones too.

Still, Rogers can change their mind. It's not official until it's official. Which the thread also states, early on.


----------



## slicecom

If these are the real Rogers prices, I will get a tattoo of the Rogers logo on my forehead (ok, temporary tattoo), and even consider calling the Skydome, the Rogers Centre!


----------



## Mac-A-Rui

slicecom said:


> If these are the real Rogers prices, I will get a tattoo of the Rogers logo on my forehead (ok, temporary tattoo), and even consider calling the Skydome, the Rogers Centre!


WAY off topic, but this is actually pretty funny...My friends (4) went to Jays game at the Rogers Centre. They all have Rogers phones...Not one of them got reception inside the ROGERS Centre!! lol Sorry for bringing that up and going off topic but I had to share that story.


----------



## tacsniper

Mac-A-Rui said:


> WAY off topic, but this is actually pretty funny...My friends (4) went to Jays game at the Rogers Centre. They all have Rogers phones...Not one of them got reception inside the ROGERS Centre!! lol Sorry for bringing that up and going off topic but I had to share that story.


rofl thats awesome!!

Now back on the topic... lets say after a few months after the iPhone is launched and people are throwing them ebay or whereever because the iPhone 3G is not for them and you pick one up... can you just jump on the data plan on MTM instead of signing a contract?


----------



## HowEver

tacsniper said:


> rofl thats awesome!!
> 
> Now back on the topic... lets say after a few months after the iPhone is launched and people are throwing them ebay or whereever because the iPhone 3G is not for them and you pick one up... can you just jump on the data plan on MTM instead of signing a contract?


Rogers has a $100 early cancellation fee on data plans these days, as do the other carriers.


----------



## satchmo

A quick look at the Fido.ca site shows the cheapest voice plan is $20 + 6.95 access fee + .50 emergency fee. So $27.45 plus taxes. 

This will get you only 200 minutes a month which is okay if you're not a heavy usage talker. If you are, maybe VOIP/Fring is a solution if you find yourself getting near the 200 min. mark.

Add $30 for the unlimited data plan and it's could come in around $60. 
Hmm....not bad. Pleasant surprised as most of us are.


----------



## SonicBlue82

HowEver said:


> Rogers has a $100 early cancellation fee on data plans these days, as do the other carriers.


So if I was to get the iPhone on July 11 - they will require me to get a data plan in addition to a voice plan to activate the phone. Once I walk out of the store, there's nothing stopping me from calling up customer service and canceling the data plan and just paying the $100 fee, is there?


----------



## psxp

slicecom said:


> If these are the real Rogers prices, I will get a tattoo of the Rogers logo on my forehead (ok, temporary tattoo), and even consider calling the Skydome, the Rogers Centre!


ha ha! no need to go _that_ far. (I mean calling the SkyDome by another name


----------



## spitfire1945

does the unlimited include everything? for instance third party apps? everything except tethering?


----------



## Arne

satchmo said:


> A quick look at the Fido.ca site shows the cheapest voice plan is $20 + 6.95 access fee + .50 emergency fee. So $27.45 plus taxes.
> 
> This will get you only 200 minutes a month which is okay if you're not a heavy usage talker. If you are, maybe VOIP/Fring is a solution if you find yourself getting near the 200 min. mark.
> 
> Add $30 for the unlimited data plan and it's could come in around $60.
> Hmm....not bad. Pleasant surprised as most of us are.


That's the plan I've had since May 1999; price hasn't changed nor has the # of minutes. And I'm still using the 9-year old Nokia/Fido 5190  

I called Fido Customer Service this afternoon regarding a hardware upgrade. She said I can keep the same plan on an iPhone, but with a 3-year contract; no data plan required. And because I've been a "longtime Fido customer", she offered me a $50 credit toward the purchase of a new handset, including an iPhone. Plus I can use my Fido dollars (approx. $80.). That's 199-50-80=$69 for an iPhone. I asked her to put a note on my account as a record of our conversation.

I don't trust Fidogers, so I wouldn't be surprised if on July 11 they try something like "Sorry, that offer is no longer valid" or "That rep was mistaken". Stay tuned.


----------



## ruffdeezy

i.Fido said:


> I figured since I leaked this document I should join this forum too! lol.
> 
> As However said, nothing is official until actually publicly for sale. But rest assured, the source used for this document has always been 100% correct EVERY time thus far.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> i.Fido
> 
> iPhone 3G in Canada | Facebook


hey iFido, glad to see you on here too


----------



## ruffdeezy

spitfire1945 said:


> does the unlimited include everything? for instance third party apps? everything except tethering?


It should, but nothing is confirmed until Rogers makes the info public.


----------



## use_stupid_name

SonicBlue82 said:


> So if I was to get the iPhone on July 11 - they will require me to get a data plan in addition to a voice plan to activate the phone. Once I walk out of the store, there's nothing stopping me from calling up customer service and canceling the data plan and just paying the $100 fee, is there?


$100 is the minimum... ECF is $20 per month remaining on the contract up to a max of $400. The DECF (Data Early Cancellation Fee) is on top of the ECF. The DECF is $5 per month remaining on the contract with a min of $25 and a max of $100.

So, if people really want out of the contract, after 30 days (then you can keep the phone, otherwise you have to give it back to cancel) you can cancel for $500 (plus tax). 16GB iphone without contract, $800 (plus tax), that is if Rogers will allow you to activate it without a contract.

P.S. First time to this site and I can't wait to peek around a lot more.


----------



## SonicBlue82

use_stupid_name said:


> $100 is the minimum... ECF is $20 per month remaining on the contract up to a max of $400. The DECF (Data Early Cancellation Fee) is on top of the ECF. The DECF is $5 per month remaining on the contract with a min of $25 and a max of $100.
> 
> So, if people really want out of the contract, after 30 days (then you can keep the phone, otherwise you have to give it back to cancel) you can cancel for $500 (plus tax). 16GB iphone without contract, $800 (plus tax), that is if Rogers will allow you to activate it without a contract.
> 
> P.S. First time to this site and I can't wait to peek around a lot more.


I was just talking about canceling the data plan, not everything - like, i would still remain on the 3 year contract and keep the voice plan, but cancel the data plan. Can I not do that? So theoretically, I would sign up on the 3 year contract, add my voice and data plan (as required) and then cancel the data plan (only) and just pay the $100 DECF.... that way i will still have my voice plan and can just use the iPhone on wifi.


----------



## ruffdeezy

SonicBlue82 said:


> I was just talking about canceling the data plan, not everything - like, i would still remain on the 3 year contract and keep the voice plan, but cancel the data plan. Can I not do that? So theoretically, I would sign up on the 3 year contract, add my voice and data plan (as required) and then cancel the data plan (only) and just pay the $100 DECF.... that way i will still have my voice plan and can just use the iPhone on wifi.


I guess that would be possible. It might be better to just get a current gen iPhone though. But you wouldn't get visual voicemail. I guess it wouldn't be such a big deal to pay $100 decf because the price of the phone is cheaper now.

The whole DECF is such a scam. Just another way to suck money out of customers.


----------



## mojoprofilms

*fido referrals*

If anyone would like a referral to Fido, we can both save $20 off an iPhone...email me your info and I'll send you the referral!


----------



## dona83

I pay $85 a month on Telus for my voice + unlimited data (but no VoIP, streaming, or tethering allowed), texting, e-mail plan right now, including taxes etc. So yes this is a good deal, especially if I can use Skype and watch YouTube.


----------



## SonicBlue82

What exactly is tethering?


----------



## spitfire1945

SonicBlue82 said:


> What exactly is tethering?


You connect your phone to your computer via USB or Bluetooth and use it as a wireless modem so surf the interwebs!


----------



## use_stupid_name

SonicBlue82 said:


> I was just talking about canceling the data plan, not everything - like, i would still remain on the 3 year contract and keep the voice plan, but cancel the data plan. Can I not do that? So theoretically, I would sign up on the 3 year contract, add my voice and data plan (as required) and then cancel the data plan (only) and just pay the $100 DECF.... that way i will still have my voice plan and can just use the iPhone on wifi.


I see... I guess you could _if_ they'll let you... Good idea too.


----------



## htdub

Thanks for posting the info, hopefully the "official" blessing comes out soon.

$30 of 3G data is a pretty sweet deal for the iPhone, having had my 1.0 iphone for a year now, paying $65 a month for 1gig of data, I can't wait for decent speeds.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

If that $30 unlimited plan comes true, people will be signing up for iPhones like crazy--it'll be a feeding frenzy!


----------



## Maverick

Well, if this turns out to be legit I think that Canada should send Apple the world's largest cake and a big shiny medal! Honestly, this would be such a tremendous turn around for Rogers... I'm just in shock. Its almost exactly what I asked for way back in naught-7 and was practically strung up by the "that's impossible"-nistas. But, I won't gloat. I will however, be scrutinizing the ultra-fine, Ted Rogers sized print that is sure to accompany this offer! ;-)


----------



## Joker Eh

sedawk said:


> Saying $30 is too much for an unlimited data plan is a dumb comment. **DUMB**. Look at the comments - $30 is an amazing deal! Don't really care if the voice plan is $4, $40, or $400 dollars.


Take it is buddy, you need to calm down, take a pill. :baby: 

They were just commenting what their total bill would be.



sedawk said:


> As for whining that it is "too much for a student" -- well, guess what. Finish school, get a job and then buy the phone you can afford. The iPhone is luxury, not a right.


Sorry rich boy.


----------



## rambo4

Three years is a very long time to be saddled to anything. Let alone a gadget. Unless one needs the latest and greatest or actually needs a data for that long, I would stay away from that sort of marketing. $800 for a phone get real. 

Not my idea of a wise investment. Then again, if it makes you money, go for it.


----------



## NBiBooker

The $30 unlimited web and e-mail data plan is the key here. That, in my opinion, is the sweet spot for data. I wonder if the "web" portion covers iTunes store downloads?

D.


----------



## Joker Eh

NBiBooker said:


> The $30 unlimited web and e-mail data plan is the key here. That, in my opinion, is the sweet spot for data. I wonder if the "web" portion covers iTunes store downloads?
> 
> D.


If am not mistaken iTunes has to be used with WiFi.


----------



## adagio

Joker Eh said:


> If am not mistaken iTunes has to be used with WiFi.


That is correct.

Many questions can be answered at Apple website


----------



## psxp

rambo4 said:


> Three years is a very long time to be saddled to anything. Let alone a gadget. Unless one needs the latest and greatest or actually needs a data for that long, I would stay away from that sort of marketing. $800 for a phone get real.
> 
> Not my idea of a wise investment. Then again, if it makes you money, go for it.


Fact of the matter is that unlocked cell phones over the past 5 years have been around $500-$1000 here. The Sony Erricson P900 was selling for around $900 in 2004. Its only in recent years the prices have gone down and features gone up.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

idesign said:


> "Rogers and Apple today announced that the iPhone 3G will be available in Canada on July 11. "
> 
> If they received the memo today, then Apple/Rogers released a press release with wrong information in the first sentence.


Yep, Rogers is lazy. Again, i.Fido is a reliable source and we already have at least one person independently confirming it.


----------



## The Doug

This thread is referenced this morning on MacDailyNews along with a mention of ehMac, and a thank-you to cptnkirk.


----------



## Mississauga

The Doug said:


> This thread is referenced this morning on MacDailyNews along with a mention of ehMac...


Yikes! The swelled heads around here can hardly make it through a doorway as it is. Now they'll need a wheelbarrow for the monster craniums!


----------



## HowEver

The Doug said:


> This thread is referenced this morning on MacDailyNews along with a mention of ehMac, and a thank-you to cptnkirk.


This thread was also cited here on this news site:

Electronista | iPhone Canada plans to match AT&T?
(Edit: they seem to have deleted the reference to ehMac that I saw there last night. Perhaps having confirmed the rumour from several sources?)

And on that rumours site about macs. Now that article sites Electronista above and confirms the 'source' is ehMac. So I wasn't just seeing things last night.


> Today, an unconfirmed data sheet was posted to ehMac.ca (via Electronista) claiming to be leaked plans from Rogers. If the specs are to be believed, Rogers is planning on introducing data plans comparable to AT&T data plan pricing.


btw they link Electronista, to show the source is ehMac; the way it reads above you might get the idea it was the other way around; but looking at the brief article shows the correct chain.


----------



## JVRudnick

Um...this 'valid' voice plan...might that include us Pay-as-you-Go Rogers customers too? ie would that be an account that I can just add the data plan too?

Jim


----------



## satchmo

Anyone know if this rumoured plan is similar to what Rogers charges for Blackberry devices? 

One would think they would keep it somewhat the same so as to not **** off current Blackberry plan holders.


----------



## MacCheech

*Duration of contract agreement*

Nobody seems to care about the 3 years agreement contract. I personally find it difficult to sign up for 3 years, so much could happend in that time frame. 2 years is quite enough. If Rogers or Fido maintains a good service, people will gladly renew their contracts. I never had a 3 years with Bell (thank God).


----------



## NBiBooker

The National Post is quoting ehMac for its story and says the total iPhone bill will be $90 bucks, but I didn't get that from the information so far. With a cheap voice plan, plus service fees, plus data plan and plus tax, it could be as low as $75, or am I wrong here?


----------



## slicecom

NBiBooker said:


> The National Post is quoting ehMac for its story and says the total iPhone bill will be $90 bucks, but I didn't get that from the information so far. With a cheap voice plan, plus service fees, plus data plan and plus tax, it could be as low as $75, or am I wrong here?


No, you're not wrong. The average cellphone user in Canada pays $60 per month, so they're just saying the $30 for iPhone data added onto the average users plan will be $90 per month.


----------



## satchmo

NBiBooker said:


> The National Post is quoting ehMac for its story and says the total iPhone bill will be $90 bucks, but I didn't get that from the information so far. With a cheap voice plan, plus service fees, plus data plan and plus tax, it could be as low as $75, or am I wrong here?


As per my earlier posting...I see it as low as $60. 

But who knows...maybe Rogers needs to add an Apple Capitulation Fee.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

anybody know if they are taking pre-orders from existing customers? 

I'd call and ask myself but I don't have the patience for talking to a Fido CSR today and having to try and explain why I don't want a different/'better' device today instead of waiting.


----------



## psxp

satchmo said:


> But who knows...maybe Rogers needs to add an Apple Capitulation Fee.


ha ha ha ! priceless! :clap: :clap:


----------



## machael

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> anybody know if they are taking pre-orders from existing customers?
> 
> I'd call and ask myself but I don't have the patience for talking to a Fido CSR today and having to try and explain why I don't want a different/'better' device today instead of waiting.


you'll get mixed replies to this. some stores are doing so, some aren't. when i went in 2 weeks ago i was told that the store (in Burlington) was no longer allowed to take pre-orders as of that morning.


----------



## imachungry

Hmm, with my CityFido @ $40 and my Fido Dollars covering a brand new iPhone, I'll be all in for $70-ish a month. Nice.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

imachungry said:


> Hmm, with my CityFido @ $40 and my Fido Dollars covering a brand new iPhone, I'll be all in for $70-ish a month. Nice.


Don't quote me on this, and I don't have the source material atm to back this up, but I hear Fido dollars won't work.


----------



## imachungry

Gene Rayburn said:


> Don't quote me on this, and I don't have the source material atm to back this up, but I hear Fido dollars won't work.


Hmm, thought this might be the case.


----------



## kkapoor

Um......... did anyone realize that you have to sign a 3 year contract!!! 

That's horrendous and pure monopolistic practice. They should be taken to anti-trust. Fido should have been sold to Telus instead of Rogers to maintain a little competition on the GSM spectrum.


----------



## ruffdeezy

kkapoor said:


> Um......... did anyone realize that you have to sign a 3 year contract!!!
> 
> That's horrendous and pure monopolistic practice. They should be taken to anti-trust. Fido should have been sold to Telus instead of Rogers to maintain a little competition on the GSM spectrum.


That's is a standard practice here and all over the world. 3 years is quite long though. If fido was sold to Telus, we may have seen the iPhone in Canada about the same time the UK got it. 

If you don't want a contract, don't sign one, it's not something new unveiled just for the iPhone.


----------



## satchmo

Gene Rayburn said:


> Don't quote me on this, and I don't have the source material atm to back this up, but I hear Fido dollars won't work.


Then don't post falsehoods then.  
I spoke to Fido today and they said Fido dollars can be used. Of course that remains to be seen.


----------



## kkapoor

ruffdeezy said:


> That's is a standard practice here and all over the world. 3 years is quite long though. If fido was sold to Telus, we may have seen the iPhone in Canada about the same time the UK got it.
> 
> If you don't want a contract, don't sign one, it's not something new unveiled just for the iPhone.


3 Years is definitely not standard practice. I believe 2 years is the contract length required in the US and in the UK the iPhone 3G can be had on a pay-as you go plan. Minimum 3 year contract required by Rogers is definitely a new policy as you had the option of signing a 1, 2 or 3 year contract previously.

I hope when the hype dies down the contract requirements will be in line with other phones.


----------



## whatiwant

*Don't reach for your flame guns too quickly.*

Just out of curiousity...

What constitutes Data Roaming. 
For example, if I live in Toronto and travel to Ottawa for the weekend, and use data on iPhone to check maps or something, is this considered "Roaming"?

Just curious as I know that in the USA it is not considered roaming unless you leave the country and are getting service from a different partner.

The reason that I wonder about this, is because if I were to upgrade to a legit 2.0 iPhone, one of the big deciding factors would be connectivity if I travel in Canada... Because seriously, if I can only use it in Toronto, whats the point of paying $30/month unlimited... So I can use it to download pr0n in the bathroom at my favourite downtown restaurant?


----------



## hayesk

kkapoor said:


> Um......... did anyone realize that you have to sign a 3 year contract!!!
> 
> That's horrendous and pure monopolistic practice.


Uhm... so which carrier do you want to switch to in two years? Do you plan on switching back and forth between Rogers and Fido every two years?

Does it really matter if you are on contract if you have nowhere else to go?


----------



## psxp

ruffdeezy said:


> That's is a standard practice here and all over the world. 3 years is quite long though.


NOT Everywhere in the World. Though 3 years is a LONG contract term. 

1yr to 18months was normal in the US until Apple & AT&T made it 2yrs with iPhone. I think UK 1 yr contract and phone for free was normal.


----------



## whatiwant

hayesk said:


> Uhm... so which carrier do you want to switch to in two years? Do you plan on switching back and forth between Rogers and Fido every two years?
> 
> Does it really matter if you are on contract if you have nowhere else to go?


I guess it only matters if Telus switches to GSM in '09 as has been rumoured. heh.
Or if a new gsm company opens shop as a result of the spectrum auction.


----------



## CaptainCode

kkapoor said:


> 3 Years is definitely not standard practice. I believe 2 years is the contract length required in the US and in the UK the iPhone 3G can be had on a pay-as you go plan. Minimum 3 year contract required by Rogers is definitely a new policy as you had the option of signing a 1, 2 or 3 year contract previously.
> 
> I hope when the hype dies down the contract requirements will be in line with other phones.


3 years is standard with Rogers. My last crummy Motorola phone was a 3 year contract and cost over $100 for the phone.


----------



## ruffdeezy

3 years is Standard in Canada and has been for a long time. I don't know why everyone is complaining all of a sudden.


----------



## ruffdeezy

jawknee said:


> Just out of curiousity...
> 
> What constitutes Data Roaming.
> For example, if I live in Toronto and travel to Ottawa for the weekend, and use data on iPhone to check maps or something, is this considered "Roaming"?
> 
> Just curious as I know that in the USA it is not considered roaming unless you leave the country and are getting service from a different partner.
> 
> The reason that I wonder about this, is because if I were to upgrade to a legit 2.0 iPhone, one of the big deciding factors would be connectivity if I travel in Canada... Because seriously, if I can only use it in Toronto, whats the point of paying $30/month unlimited... So I can use it to download pr0n in the bathroom at my favourite downtown restaurant?


Data roaming is where you travel out of Canada to the USA or to another country. There is no data roaming within Canada or 'long distance data' in Canada if you want to call it that. In the US there is no roaming or long distance across the whole country. Use it in Toronto, use it in Vancouver, use it where ever you are in Canada no extra charges.


----------



## slicecom

ruffdeezy said:


> 3 years is Standard in Canada and has been for a long time. I don't know why everyone is complaining all of a sudden.


Probably because 3 years was always a CHOICE, and many people (myself included) would always opt to pay more for the phone rather than be locked into a contract for 3 years. With the iPhone, 3 years is mandatory, so all those people who would never get a 3 year contract are complaining. They should really be complaining to our government. It's up to them to regulate the maximum length of the contract. Some other countries have a 24 or 18 month maximum.


----------



## whatiwant

ruffdeezy said:


> Data roaming is where you travel out of Canada to the USA or to another country. There is no data roaming within Canada or 'long distance data' in Canada if you want to call it that. In the US there is no roaming or long distance across the whole country. Use it in Toronto, use it in Vancouver, use it where ever you are in Canada no extra charges.


That's what I thought. But I was second guessing myself. Thanks. See you on the 18th


----------



## satchmo

ruffdeezy said:


> 3 years is Standard in Canada and has been for a long time. I don't know why everyone is complaining all of a sudden.


Yes it has been...but that's only because the big three Bell, Rogers, and Telus has deemed it the standard.

Unfortunately, we can't do much about it. And I'm guessing the recent auction won't do much to change things. 

Personally, I've never been locked in to a contract...but that said, I've been with my carrier for more than 3 years...so not that big of a deal. More of a feeling of confinement than anything else...like prison...or a mortgage.


----------



## kkapoor

ruffdeezy said:


> 3 years is Standard in Canada and has been for a long time. I don't know why everyone is complaining all of a sudden.


I've been with Rogers for the last 8 years and have never signed a 3 year contract with them. The longest contract I've signed has been 1 year. 

It's an option to sign a 3 year contract. Until now, you've had the option of purchasing a phone at tiered prices based on contract. The shorter the contract the higher the phone price. A lot of people choose to do this as it gives you more flexibility down the road. You've even had the option to purchase a phone at a non-contract (i.e. unsubsidized price).

The real cost of obtaining the iPhone 3G on July 11th is $199/$299 + (36 x Plan Amount).

eg: Say you purchase an 8gb iPhone for $199. Your actual approximate cost based on a minimum voice and data plan of $70 + Tax is:

$199 + ($80 x 36) = $3079

You see where I'm going with this...


----------



## slicecom

kkapoor said:


> I've been with Rogers for the last 8 years and have never signed a 3 year contract with them. The longest contract I've signed has been 1 year.
> 
> It's an option to sign a 3 year contract. Until now, you've had the option of purchasing a phone at tiered prices based on contract. The shorter the contract the higher the phone price. A lot of people choose to do this as it gives you more flexibility down the road. You've even had the option to purchase a phone at a non-contract (i.e. unsubsidized price).
> 
> The real cost of obtaining the iPhone 3G on July 11th is $199/$299 + (36 x Plan Amount).
> 
> eg: Say you purchase an 8gb iPhone for $199. Your actual approximate cost based on a minimum voice and data plan of $70 + Tax is:
> 
> $199 + ($80 x 36) = $3079
> 
> You see where I'm going with this...


Pretty much what I said, but there's one flaw in your calculation. The real cost of obtaining the iPhone 3G on July 11th is:

$199/$299 + (36 x Plan Amount) - Current Cell Phone Plan

You'd be paying your current plan even if you didn't buy the iPhone, so that can't be included in the cost of the iPhone.

So, in my case it works out to:

$199 + $2880 - $1800 = $1279


----------



## kkapoor

slicecom said:


> Pretty much what I said, but there's one flaw in your calculation. The real cost of obtaining the iPhone 3G on July 11th is:
> 
> $199/$299 + (36 x Plan Amount) - Current Cell Phone Plan
> 
> You'd be paying your current plan even if you didn't buy the iPhone, so that can't be included in the cost of the iPhone.
> 
> So, in my case it works out to:
> 
> $199 + $2880 - $1800 = $1279


Yeah, but that's kind of an opportunity cost calculation. If your're not on contract at the moment or with another carrier and not on contract, or even if you're breaking contract, $3079 is approximately the minimum cost. Which I think is nuts!


----------



## imachungry

kkapoor said:


> I've been with Rogers for the last 8 years and have never signed a 3 year contract with them. The longest contract I've signed has been 1 year.
> 
> It's an option to sign a 3 year contract. Until now, you've had the option of purchasing a phone at tiered prices based on contract. The shorter the contract the higher the phone price. A lot of people choose to do this as it gives you more flexibility down the road. You've even had the option to purchase a phone at a non-contract (i.e. unsubsidized price).
> 
> The real cost of obtaining the iPhone 3G on July 11th is $199/$299 + (36 x Plan Amount).
> 
> eg: Say you purchase an 8gb iPhone for $199. Your actual approximate cost based on a minimum voice and data plan of $70 + Tax is:
> 
> $199 + ($80 x 36) = $3079
> 
> You see where I'm going with this...


My contract with them just rolled over so presumably I would have had to pay either way, so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## retrocactus

kkapoor said:


> $3079 is approximately the minimum cost. Which I think is nuts!


You're welcome to continue to use your tin can and string.

Even if you're not in a contract, you're still paying something unless you're not using a phone at all.

Slicecom's math is correct.


----------



## satchmo

retrocactus said:


> Slicecom's math is correct.


Well, it's more like he's paying $1279 more than what he was paying.

In the end, one is still dishing out $3000+ over the course of 3 years.


----------



## kkapoor

satchmo said:


> Well, it's more like he's paying $1279 more than what he was paying.
> 
> In the end, one is still dishing out $3000+ over the course of 3 years.


My point exactly. Thank you!



retrocactus said:


> You're welcome to continue to use your tin can and string.


I think the facts are the facts. I'm not dissing the iPhone, it's an awesome product. I just think Rogers is a right pain in the ass and abuses it's monopolistic position and is clearly doing so in this case.


----------



## Joker Eh

If you are going to use an iPhone for 3 years or more, than what is the problem. Save yourself some money. All they want to know is that you will be a customer for the next 3 years. Where else are you going to take the iPhone? No where, that's where. 

If there were other carriers you could take it to, than I can see why all the complaining but since you can not use it anywhere else, stop :-(


----------



## arfenarf

satchmo said:


> Well, it's more like he's paying $1279 more than what he was paying.
> 
> In the end, one is still dishing out $3000+ over the course of 3 years.


It will all come out in the wash for me - I'll sit back another six months or so to wait for the first flurry to pass, and then convert my BlackBerry to an iPhone if everything is looking good. I'll be paying about the same monthly charges for a cooler phone.


----------



## kkapoor

Joker Eh said:


> If you are going to use an iPhone for 3 years or more, than what is the problem. Save yourself some money. All they want to know is that you will be a customer for the next 3 years. Where else are you going to take the iPhone? No where, that's where.
> 
> If there were other carriers you could take it to, than I can see why all the complaining but since you can not use it anywhere else, stop :-(


It's about consumer rights, competition and choice. You've got to fight for it if you want it. Otherwise people should stop complaining as to why Canadian wireless is amongst the most expensive on the planet. Just wanted to make sure people know what they are getting into.


----------



## Joker Eh

kkapoor said:


> It's about consumer rights, competition and choice. You've got to fight for it if you want it. Otherwise people should stop complaining as to why Canadian wireless is amongst the most expensive on the planet. Just wanted to make sure people know what they are getting into.


You have a choice. Buy or not buy.

And if a contract is part of buying that's their rules, and you still have a choice.

It WAS the most expensive because people were paying. Their is always a high cost for early adopters. Now the data plan is going to be $30 a month.

The problem is you want to buy but you do not like the cost.


----------



## HowEver

slicecom said:


> Probably because 3 years was always a CHOICE, and many people (myself included) would always opt to pay more for the phone rather than be locked into a contract for 3 years. With the iPhone, 3 years is mandatory, so all those people who would never get a 3 year contract are complaining. They should really be complaining to our government. It's up to them to regulate the maximum length of the contract. Some other countries have a 24 or 18 month maximum.


So if I understand correctly, consumers are *foregoing* the handset discount available if you sign a three-year contract, and then staying with Rogers for decades, signing a one or two year contract every once in a while.

Why choose to pay extra?

And then complain when there is no choice but to accept the major discount?


----------



## kkapoor

Joker Eh said:


> You have a choice. Buy or not buy.
> 
> And if a contract is part of buying that's their rules, and you still have a choice.
> 
> It WAS the most expensive because people were paying. Their is always a high cost for early adopters. Now the data plan is going to be $30 a month.
> 
> The problem is you want to buy but you do not like the cost.


Of course it's about personal choice ultimately. Everything in life is about that.

My issue is not with 'contract' it's about 'mandatory 3 year contract'. That's never been the case for any phone before.

But I guess that's the price for early adopters in Canada. Again it's not about complaining it's about making sure people know what they are getting into so that they can speak with their wallets.


----------



## twolf3232

I'm reminded of Total Cost of Ownership analyses that Daniel Eran Dilger did last year Apple: iPhone Now Costs Less than Ballmer's Lame Motorola Q

Especially at Rogers, it seems that Apple has given up that edge (when you include a voice plan). I don't have the inclination to do it now, but I'd be curious what a similar analysis turns out on what Rogers will announce.

While I'll admit that $30 unlimited data is pretty sweet, it's adding a voice plan that hurts.


----------



## slicecom

HowEver said:


> So if I understand correctly, consumers are *foregoing* the handset discount available if you sign a three-year contract, and then staying with Rogers for decades, signing a one or two year contract every once in a while.
> 
> Why choose to pay extra?
> 
> And then complain when there is no choice but to accept the major discount?


Because some prefer not to be locked in. What if I got a job overseas in 6 months? Then I'd have to pay for 30 months of a cellphone plan that I would never even use!


----------



## satchmo

HowEver said:


> So if I understand correctly, consumers are *foregoing* the handset discount available if you sign a three-year contract, and then staying with Rogers for decades, signing a one or two year contract every once in a while.
> 
> Why choose to pay extra?
> 
> And then complain when there is no choice but to accept the major discount?


Probably like most...many hope for something better to come along where they can simply jump over to. Of course, here in tri-opoly land, there's no such thing.


----------



## HowEver

twolf3232 said:


> While I'll admit that $30 unlimited data is pretty sweet, it's adding a voice plan that hurts.


*Voice*
My monthly voice plan is far less than most. It's still unclear if it qualifies, since Rogers hasn't said what a qualifying voice plan is yet (nor confirmed the $30/$45 data plans for the iPhone that this thread is based on).

*Data*
But I gave up a Nokia N95 8GB with a $7 unlimited browsing plan when Apple announced the iPhone on Rogers for next month. And it really was unlimited. Rogers has sold a lot of these plans. So there are a lot of people wanting to pay $23 extra for data every month because it will arrive in iPhone format and not any other.


----------



## Jet_Star

What I want to know is, what is Rogers' policy for phone warranty for phones purchased with a contract, specifically this 3-year contract. Because typically Apple's warranty is 1 year for their hardware.


----------



## krug1313

For those worried about the 3 yr contract why not sign one and cancel it. I think it's $400 to cancel so add the $199 price for the phone and boom!! Your paying the same price as the first gen iphone everyone paid last year.


----------



## kkapoor

AppleInsider | AT&T paying Apple $325 subsidy on every iPhone 3G sold - report

I think Rogers would be paying Apple the same subsidy on the device. I'd rather pay Apple the higher price for the device and not sign a 3 year agreement.


----------



## ruffdeezy

satchmo said:


> Yes it has been...but that's only because the big three Bell, Rogers, and Telus has deemed it the standard.
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't do much about it. And I'm guessing the recent auction won't do much to change things.
> 
> Personally, I've never been locked in to a contract...but that said, I've been with my carrier for more than 3 years...so not that big of a deal. More of a feeling of confinement than anything else...like prison...or a mortgage.


It is standard because they decided it to be. I was never under contract when I was with Fido and Clearnet years ago. Then Clearnet became Telus and I signed a contract to get a decent price on a phone - $200 instead of $600. To me, it's not a big deal because I'm going to have a phone anyway and a cell phone is more of a privilege than a right. If I want to cancel the contract for whatever reason, I'll pay the ECF because it's not much more than what you would pay for the price of the phone without a contract.


----------



## Joker Eh

HowEver said:


> So if I understand correctly, consumers are *foregoing* the handset discount available if you sign a three-year contract, and then staying with Rogers for decades, signing a one or two year contract every once in a while.
> 
> Why choose to pay extra?
> 
> And then complain when there is no choice but to accept the major discount?


Why do people not get this concept? It boogles my mind.


----------



## iandesign

*What concerns me is...*

We've all been going back and forth about the pros and cons of these contracts but I wonder how many people actually know, or have at least thought about, what this will mean when you want to upgrade to the next version in a year or so. This is what is worrying me. For instance, I've owned almost every generation of iPod so far, as well as iPhone. I usually buy a new one every year and sell my previous one to a friend or on the web. This usually costs me an average of about $100 each time I do it and it keeps me with the latest and greatest. So, what happens next year when they introduce a 32GB with better everything. How do I go about upgrading to that? Is it a new contract extension? Fine. Can I even do it within the 3 years? Also, what will happen to my current/old one? Will Rogers take it back and issue my new one, what will they do with it? What happens to the resell market if everyone is requiring a contract? Will I get a discount if I buy one of these trade-in 3G's from someone and simply need a plan?

Sorry for so many questions. I just don't think many people are considering these things.


----------



## kkapoor

ruffdeezy said:


> If I want to cancel the contract for whatever reason, I'll pay the ECF because it's not much more than what you would pay for the price of the phone without a contract.


That's a point to consider. I never thought about it that way. It would be the same as paying the unsubsidized phone price. As long as Rogers still allowed you to use the iPhone plans available when not on contract.


----------



## brett

3 years is a long time to use one phone, what happens next year when the apple release another must-have iphone. Is rogers going to make us sign another 3 year contract just to upgrade to the new model.

(sorry for the typos firefox 3 isn't let me edit my post properly)


----------



## HowEver

For typical users, Rogers has a two-year hardware upgrade policy. The amount of the discount is based on your last 23 months or so spending on your Rogers cell account.

For corporate users, upgrades can be done every year or two years, depending on which corporate user you happen to be.

Rogers hasn't determined all the upgrade criteria for this phone yet, though. See post # 1:



> Device Pricing:
> $199 8GB and $299 16GB for new activations and qualified upgrades with existing 2 or 3-year agreements.





> Upgrade Eligibility and Qualified Upgrade Pricing
> Upgrade eligibility will be determined based on standard upgrade eligibility rules. Customers must be upgrade eligible to receive the qualified upgrade pricing. However, not all customers will be qualified upgrades. Rogers has not determined the price of the 3G device for non-qualified upgrades.


So where normally you could expect new handset pricing after one or two years, no one knows yet, perhaps not even Rogers, what will happen with the iPhone 3G.

For those of you not taking advantage of hardware upgrades being available every year or two years, by extending your contract (and you don't have to change your price plan to do this), please see my post above:
http://www.ehmac.ca/688833-post141.html
and rate yourself on the scale of inexplicability accordingly.
.


----------



## iandesign

*You know what's funny...*

My current Fido contract expired about 2 weeks ago. I've been waiting to get out of it for a while actually. I pay about $50/month and all I get for that is 100 anytime minutes and evenings start at 5:00. I also get call answer. That's it. Bare bones and still $50!. I recently realized that I could get pretty much the same package through PAYG for only $30/month and I'd also get call display and all that other crap for free. I've been waiting for my contract to run out and also see what they did with the iPhone before I decided what to do from now on. The funny thing is I've gotten 3 calls from Fido CS in the last 3 weeks trying to get me to re-sign for another term. I keep telling them I'm waiting for the iPhone and then spout off all my various options as I see them. The CS guy is usually left a little shell-shocked and ends it with "so no plan?".

Just got another call now.


----------



## jeepguy

iandesign said:


> My current Fido contract expired about 2 weeks ago. I've been waiting to get out of it for a while actually. I pay about $50/month and all I get for that is 100 anytime minutes and evenings start at 5:00. I also get call answer. That's it. Bare bones and still $50!. I recently realized that I could get pretty much the same package through PAYG for only $30/month and I'd also get call display and all that other crap for free. I've been waiting for my contract to run out and also see what they did with the iPhone before I decided what to do from now on. The funny thing is I've gotten 3 calls from Fido CS in the last 3 weeks trying to get me to re-sign for another term. I keep telling them I'm waiting for the iPhone and then spout off all my various options as I see them. The CS guy is usually left a little shell-shocked and ends it with "so no plan?".
> 
> Just got another call now.


Mines been up for about a month, I got 3 calls, got one last night, but it's from Bell :lmao: I guess the're afraid of people jumping ship to Rogers/Fido.


----------



## TYCORP

iandesign said:


> We've all been going back and forth about the pros and cons of these contracts but I wonder how many people actually know, or have at least thought about, what this will mean when you want to upgrade to the next version in a year or so. This is what is worrying me. For instance, I've owned almost every generation of iPod so far, as well as iPhone. I usually buy a new one every year and sell my previous one to a friend or on the web. This usually costs me an average of about $100 each time I do it and it keeps me with the latest and greatest. So, what happens next year when they introduce a 32GB with better everything. How do I go about upgrading to that? Is it a new contract extension? Fine. Can I even do it within the 3 years? Also, what will happen to my current/old one? Will Rogers take it back and issue my new one, what will they do with it? What happens to the resell market if everyone is requiring a contract? Will I get a discount if I buy one of these trade-in 3G's from someone and simply need a plan?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions. I just don't think many people are considering these things.


What is your Iphone gets stolen, lost, or.. crushed? They may offer replacment hardware sales for exisiting iphone\contract cutomers?


----------



## cynthia327

Gene Rayburn said:


> Don't quote me on this, and I don't have the source material atm to back this up, but I hear Fido dollars won't work.


I've been with Fido for a few years now, and I was told last year when I had to buy a new phone that my Fido dollars can only be used toward a handset if you are not already receiving a discount by signing a new contract (which is what I'm assuming the iPhone will be considered?) 

However, halfway through writing this I decided to just call Fido and see what the CSR said. The friendly CSR told me that I could, indeed, use my Fido dollars towards an iPhone. However, he also mentioned something about "not knowing the price of the iPhone without signing a new contract, so lets, for example use $500..."...also saying that I could just buy the phone outright, not having to renew my existing contract...which, if i understand correctly, was indicated in this Rogers internal document that that wouldn't be possible. So possibly he is misinformed. Now I'm just more confused


----------



## dani190

The funny thing is that most ppl dont relize that this is a *RUMER*

Remember that before you guys get all excited...

I dont believe its true but if it is il be very pissed since i dont plan on spending $90 dollers to go talk to people.

I personally don't think that is worth it.

So i am really hoping i can just put it on a voice plan.

My take on it, Dani


----------



## idesign

dani190 said:


> The funny thing is that most ppl dont relize that this is a *RUMER*


Oh man... how big is that spelling mistake.


----------



## G-Mo

dani190 said:


> The funny thing is that most ppl dont relize that this is a *RUMER*


What exactly is a RUMER?


----------



## dani190

i love how thats all you paid attention to


----------



## xtal

G-Mo said:


> What exactly is a RUMER?


Shorthand for a rum-runner? Rum smuggling was quite a problem in past seafaring days. Perhaps the poster is concerned that it will make a comeback?


----------



## 1Timer

slicecom said:


> I'm not sure where the OP got this, whether he made it himself, or got it from an ill informed source, but it's fake. It's just the 6 page AT&T memo that was leaked a few days ago, with every instance of the word AT&T changed to Rogers. Sorry to burst everyones bubble.


I work in a Rogers Dealership and I have a copy of this memo right in front of me, its no joke.


----------



## dani190

xtal said:


> Shorthand for a rum-runner? Rum smuggling was quite a problem in past seafaring days. Perhaps the poster is concerned that it will make a comeback?


HUH, all i was saying was it is just speculation and its not official.


----------



## JustAMacUser

dani190 said:


> i love how thats all you paid attention to


It was pretty hard to concentrate on anything else.


----------



## hhk

G-Mo said:


> What exactly is a RUMER?


The only Rumer I know. One of those unfortunate cases where two good looking parents produce one funny looking child.


----------



## dani190

thats good n when its wrong i will laugh cruelly at all of you


----------



## Flipstar

dani190 said:


> thats good n when its wrong i will laugh cruelly at all of you


You keep telling yourself that...:lmao:


----------



## dani190

Flipstar said:


> You keep telling yourself that...:lmao:



Great attitude guys i come on and post n look at the hate i get shows how good the community is...


----------



## HowEver

1Timer said:


> I work in a Rogers Dealership and I have a copy of this memo right in front of me, its no joke.


Cool. Even better, all the people I know who work for Rogers and its dealerships aren't debunking the memo. Which they always do when they're false.

Thanks, and welcome to ehMac.


----------



## dani190

HowEver said:


> Cool. Even better, all the people I know who work for Rogers and its dealerships aren't debunking the memo. Which they always do when they're false.
> 
> Thanks, and welcome to ehMac.


ok i will believe it then....

Very unfortunate for me, so your saying there is absolutely no way to get just the voice?


----------



## Gene Rayburn

dani190 said:


> ok i will believe it then....
> 
> Very unfortunate for me, so your saying there is absolutely no way to get just the voice?


All indications are no. You will have to get both.


----------



## satchmo

dani190 said:


> Very unfortunate for me, so your saying there is absolutely no way to get just the voice?


Well at least not according to the RUMER. :lmao: 
Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## dani190

satchmo said:


> Well at least not according to the RUMER. :lmao:
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...



lol

meh i just cant stand the fact of rogers doing that. That just really annoys me lmfao


----------



## fjnmusic

G-Mo said:


> What exactly is a RUMER?


You know, Rumer, Scout, and Tululah-Bell, the Willis kids.


----------



## CaptainCode

kkapoor said:


> Yeah, but that's kind of an opportunity cost calculation. If your're not on contract at the moment or with another carrier and not on contract, or even if you're breaking contract, $3079 is approximately the minimum cost. Which I think is nuts!


I don't get why people all of a sudden started pulling the costs of the wireless services into the whole cost of the phone and somehow ignore how much the similar plans are for things like the blackberry plan at $65/month which is a lot more than the iPhone plan if this turns out to be true. 

It's like they suddenly realized zomg, I have to pay for a wireless service too?? OMG, you mean this $25000 car I bought will probably cost me $40000-50000 over 10 years?? What a revelation!!!


----------



## kloan

My sentiments EXACTLY. People are adding up the cost of the plans and adding them to the iPhone price as if that's the cost of the iPhone. Duh?!? You have to have a plan regardless of what you buy.


----------



## icy-macpro

i wonder what the "no commitment" price will be?
& WAS i RIGHT ??????
APPLE STORES WILL BE SELLING THE iPHONE 3G
YORKDALE HERE I COME!! CAMPOUT 



*All customers will be required to sign a 3-year agreement. There will not be a "no commitment":clap: price or a 2-year agreement for the iPhone 3G.

Activation Process
The new 3G device will be activated in store in Rogers, Fido and Apple :clap: stores:clap: . Customers must accept Rogers and Apple:clap: terms of service, sign a 3-year agreement, and select the data plan for the iPhone 3G before leaving the store. A short tether process to unbrick the 3G device will be performed in all Rogers and Fido stores (tether cords will be provided). Apple stores will also perform this tether process, however in the event that a customer's device is not tethered in the Apple store:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: , their device will be inoperable until they get home and tether through iTunes. Prepaid will not be allowed on the iPhone 3G device.
*


----------



## dani190

icy-macpro said:


> i wonder what the "no commitment" price will be?
> & WAS i RIGHT ??????
> APPLE STORES WILL BE SELLING THE iPHONE 3G
> YORKDALE HERE I COME!! CAMPOUT
> 
> 
> 
> *All customers will be required to sign a 3-year agreement. There will not be a "no commitment":clap: price or a 2-year agreement for the iPhone 3G.
> 
> Activation Process
> The new 3G device will be activated in store in Rogers, Fido and Apple :clap: stores:clap: . Customers must accept Rogers and Apple:clap: terms of service, sign a 3-year agreement, and select the data plan for the iPhone 3G before leaving the store. A short tether process to unbrick the 3G device will be performed in all Rogers and Fido stores (tether cords will be provided). Apple stores will also perform this tether process, however in the event that a customer's device is not tethered in the Apple store:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: , their device will be inoperable until they get home and tether through iTunes. Prepaid will not be allowed on the iPhone 3G device.
> 
> 
> state were you quoted that from please*


----------



## retrocactus

dani190 said:


> state were you quoted that from please


It's in the leaked memo that is on the first post of this thread....and all over the internet.


----------



## croatsensation

I am still not sure why they would not allow me to sign up with this contract with my exsisting 1.0 Iphone? I would not use as much data. I called rogers and they stated they did not think it would be a issue to activate my 1.0 on this data plan.


----------



## dani190

retrocactus said:


> It's in the leaked memo that is on the first post of this thread....and all over the internet.



i have yet to hear that apple its self will be selling them...


EDIT: sorry found it in the first post but this is the only place i see that so i am yet to be convinced


----------



## mac_man

I signed up with Rogers last August for a two year contract. How would I go about upgrading and what would it cost?


----------



## dani190

mac_man said:


> I signed up with Rogers last August for a two year contract. How would I go about upgrading and what would it cost?




you could probably just extend your contract,


----------



## Arne

Quote:
Originally Posted by dani190
Very unfortunate for me, so your saying there is absolutely no way to get just the voice?	



Gene Rayburn said:


> All indications are no. You will have to get both.


Try Fido. In a phone conversation on Thur afternoon, a Fido rep said no data plan will be required:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/65885-rogers-iphone-information-activation-data-plans-sign-up-process-etc-4.html#post688645


----------



## spitfire1945

Look people.. can we just not wait for a few more days? Dont need to waste time speculating each other when no one know what they are saying.


----------



## chas_m

dani190 said:


> HUH, all i was saying was it is just speculation and its not official.


Wait ... you can spell "speculation" but not RUMOUR??


----------



## eggman

chas_m said:


> Wait ... you can spell "speculation" but not *RUMOUR*??


Chas! You've "gone native"... 

I don't know how many times I've mistyped the url for macrumors.com 'cos they spell it the other way "down there".


----------



## zlinger

Does anyone know if there would be any incentive for signing up at a Rogers dealer$hit, versus going directly to an Apple store?

I'm up for a contract renewal in early August, and wonder if I would get further rebates and similar minute rates as currently now (200 daytime, 100 nationwide, gratis after 6, vmail/text for about $42).


----------



## aKOL

Hold the iPhone, gadget nuts


----------



## harrisjr

CaptainCode said:


> I don't get why people all of a sudden started pulling the costs of the wireless services into the whole cost of the phone and somehow ignore how much the similar plans are for things like the blackberry plan at $65/month which is a lot more than the iPhone plan if this turns out to be true.
> 
> It's like they suddenly realized zomg, I have to pay for a wireless service too?? OMG, you mean this $25000 car I bought will probably cost me $40000-50000 over 10 years?? What a revelation!!!


I agree with you on adding the wireless service costs in. You still have to pay for the SERVICE. The real problem here is making the data plan mandatory. I haven't checked, but does Rogers require you to buy a data plan on other smartphones? Even if some say it cripples the device without data, it should still be the consumers choice.

My 2 cents...


----------



## CaptainCode

aKOL said:


> Hold the iPhone, gadget nuts


Even they don't list a source, just quote a "Rogers rep". Does anyone have any official link yet?


----------



## HowEver

aKOL said:


> Hold the iPhone, gadget nuts


Those plans are real, they just aren't iPhone plans. Obviously the iPhone will get its own plans.

Sheesh.

Oh, and the plans weren't "leaked" by someone claiming to be a Rogers employee.

Also, I wonder which article came first: did they both talk to the Seaboard guy overnight??
TheStar.com | Business | Rogers set to unveil new pricing model
or did one take from the other?


----------



## zlinger

If they put a cap at 300mb for $30, then I will not sign up. I hate counting airtime minutes or now megabytes. It is not like I will be running bit torrents.


----------



## whatiwant

zlinger said:


> If they put a cap at 300mb for $30, then I will not sign up. I hate counting airtime minutes or now megabytes. It is not like I will be running bit torrents.


AMEN Brotha!


----------



## Bjornbro

aKOL said:


> Hold the iPhone, gadget nuts


Wow! This isn't the first time but, I'm just impressed that print "journalism" cites a tiny, fan-based, _Canadian_, mac forum for technological news. Hopefully, the same newspapers will look to us when they need to write a review of Apple's gadgets. :lmao:

As for me I don't need an iPhone, but I will buy one to replace my aging Nokia 6620 and iPod.


----------



## HowEver

zlinger said:


> If they put a cap at 300mb for $30, then I will not sign up. I hate counting airtime minutes or now megabytes. It is not like I will be running bit torrents.


Read the post above yours.


----------



## Joker Eh

The rogers site is changing, the graphic at the bottom of the page now shows an image of the iphone when clicked it goes to an empty page.


----------



## Chookaboom

*Rogers iphone Page*

It looks like Rogers is slowly peeling back the veil of secrecy on their home page. They have a iPhone 3G graphic in lower left that appears to link to an iPhone product page URL (though nothing showing up for me on that page).

Also, this graphic in larger form shows on the Wireless Products page, with same URL.

Rogers iPhone Page :clap: 


This is different than where the red monolith link points you to (the investor relations page press release).

(edit to fix URL)


----------



## Megs_29

TheStar.com | Business | Rogers set to unveil new pricing model

It says that they're gonna announce the pricing for smartphone data plans today. 

My question is... is it legal for a company to force you to sign up for a data plan at time of purchase? What if I just want to use WiFi!!!!


----------



## lindmar

Megs_29 said:


> TheStar.com | Business | Rogers set to unveil new pricing model
> 
> It says that they're gonna announce the pricing for smartphone data plans today.
> 
> My question is... is it legal for a company to force you to sign up for a data plan at time of purchase? What if I just want to use WiFi!!!!



I'm not holding my breath. I have been paying $150+ for my blackberry for 3 years now, sometimes over $200.

I checked my eligible hardware upgrades and for example a newer, blackberry (I currently have a pearl) I can upgrade to a newer blackberry (forget the name?) for only $379.

I can take a 8800r for only $39 bucks which is decent but I already had a 8800r. 
I am thinking my hardware upgrade for iphone might be $179 with a 3 year contract.

Rogers, bunch of leeches.


----------



## chas_m

Megs_29 said:


> My question is... is it legal for a company to force you to sign up for a data plan at time of purchase?


Yes. Rogers is free to set the terms and conditions of their items for sale.



> What if I just want to use WiFi!!!!


Buy a 1.0 iPhone, jailbreak/unlock it, drop in a Fido or Rogers SIM. Voila. You'll have the 2.0 software (assuming the claimed 2.0 jailbreaking programs work), no Visual Voicemail and no EDGE/3G data, only WiFi.


----------



## satchmo

I really wonder if Apple should have a say in determining price. Of course we know that they've pretty much left it to carriers. But surely, they must have parameter for what unlimited data plans can cost.

What happened to the whole concept of user experience when surfing? Or has Apple now just taken the money and run?


----------



## dani190

Arne said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dani190
> Very unfortunate for me, so your saying there is absolutely no way to get just the voice?
> 
> 
> 
> Try Fido. In a phone conversation on Thur afternoon, a Fido rep said no data plan will be required:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/65885-rogers-iphone-information-activation-data-plans-sign-up-process-etc-4.html#post688645


omfg thats great i will be going w them if they let me do that.

Thanks


----------



## psxp

Megs_29 said:


> TheStar.com | Business | Rogers set to unveil new pricing model
> 
> It says that they're gonna announce the pricing for smartphone data plans today.
> 
> My question is... is it legal for a company to force you to sign up for a data plan at time of purchase? What if I just want to use WiFi!!!!


Legal? Ofcourse it is.. what law would they be breaking ? They have the right to set their terms and conditions. These companies are not here to do us favours, they are around to make money. Plain and simple. Funny how the data plans are suddenly coming down in price around the same time as the iphone is being released. Previous Rumors speculated this pricing model was to go live in April, but I bet they let it slip to the last minute, before the iPhone to get a couple more months at higher rates. 

People, no matter how much they tell us, the companies arnt there to make life easier for us.. they are there to make money.


----------



## G-Mo

dani190 said:


> omfg thats great i will be going w them if they let me do that.
> 
> Thanks


If they do sell it without a data plan, don't expect to pay $199 (or $299) either! It's through the data plan that they make back the $325 subsidy that they are paying on the iPhone, so, if you aren't taking a data plan and hope to buy the phone "offline" expect to pay in the $525-625 region!!! That's not to say that they may have some mid-point with phone plan and a phone cost somewhere in the middle... By all account we should have something official shortly...


----------



## satchmo

chas_m said:


> Buy a 1.0 iPhone, jailbreak/unlock it, drop in a Fido or Rogers SIM. Voila. You'll have the 2.0 software (assuming the claimed 2.0 jailbreaking programs work), no Visual Voicemail and no EDGE/3G data, only WiFi.


And if Rogers screws us...wait a month or two for the hacking community to get a hold of this phone. Although I'm not sure how one would get around purchasing unless one doesn't need to activate it on the spot if purchased at an Apple store.


----------



## psxp

dani190 said:


> omfg thats great i will be going w them if they let me do that.
> 
> Thanks


dont coutn on that happening.. the CSR is talking out of their arse


----------



## psxp

Chookaboom said:


> Rogers iPhone Page :clap:



Rogers Information Page is now online..

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


..and leads to APPLE's website !! ha ha! 

such teasers!!


----------



## Joker Eh

Megs_29 said:


> TheStar.com | Business | Rogers set to unveil new pricing model
> 
> It says that they're gonna announce the pricing for smartphone data plans today.
> 
> My question is... is it legal for a company to force you to sign up for a data plan at time of purchase? What if I just want to use WiFi!!!!


Why do people think that a company can not sell their service/product for their terms?

Owning a cell phone is not a right, just like driving.

It is their plan, their terms, for their price. Don't like it go to another company and stop complaining.


----------



## zlinger

satchmo said:


> And if Rogers screws us...wait a month or two for the hacking community to get a hold of this phone. Although I'm not sure how one would get around purchasing unless one doesn't need to activate it on the spot if purchased at an Apple store.


I'm with you. If Ted R. tries to rip me off on the iphone deal, then I will be off to the US in a second and will have a friend down there buy it for me.. sign up, pay the ecf, and unlock and jailbreak (when one is available).


----------



## NBiBooker

Gazette story is wrong. Those prices are for other devices, not iPhone. iPhone pricing still hasn't been released. Talked to Rogers PR this a.m. (working on a story about impact of iPhone on data rates).


----------



## slicecom

NBiBooker said:


> Gazette story is wrong. Those prices are for other devices, not iPhone. iPhone pricing still hasn't been released. Talked to Rogers PR this a.m. (working on a story about impact of iPhone on data rates).


Did you talk to Liz Hamilton? I think she's getting annoyed with my constant questions. :lmao:


----------



## Megs_29

Joker Eh said:


> Why do people think that a company can not sell their service/product for their terms?
> 
> Owning a cell phone is not a right, just like driving.
> 
> It is their plan, their terms, for their price. Don't like it go to another company and stop complaining.


First off, I am not complaining whatsoever.. and there is no need to be rude. As far as I know, when you purchase a smart phone now you aren't required to sign up for a data plan, so I was just wondering how a company can somewhat force you into doing that if you only want to use WiFi.


----------



## The Shadow

Joker Eh said:


> If you are going to use an iPhone for 3 years or more, than what is the problem. Save yourself some money. All they want to know is that you will be a customer for the next 3 years. Where else are you going to take the iPhone? No where, that's where.
> 
> If there were other carriers you could take it to, than I can see why all the complaining but since you can not use it anywhere else, stop :-(


Exactly right...contract or no contract is irrelevant. You'll be paying for the service anyways. Unless you plan on going back to carrier pigeons for communications, chances are you'll still be using a cell phone. Might as well save the money and go on the contract.


----------



## psxp

Megs_29 said:


> so I was just wondering how a company can somewhat force you into doing that if you only want to use WiFi.


ofcourse they can "force you". Theres no LAW against it. The Terms and Conditions of the Sale are specified upfront. You buy this phone, you need this particlular plan. Plain and simple.
The reason some phones dont have this requirement is that they need to sell more units, so change the marketing to allow for more sales. 

There will be the odd person who gets the iphone, pays the $400 + $100cancelation fee and chooses to use a non data plan (another SIM) 
It will cost a good part of $700-$800 to have this luxury though


----------



## The Shadow

ruffdeezy said:


> It is standard because they decided it to be. I was never under contract when I was with Fido and Clearnet years ago. Then Clearnet became Telus and I signed a contract to get a decent price on a phone - $200 instead of $600. To me, it's not a big deal because I'm going to have a phone anyway and a cell phone is more of a privilege than a right. If I want to cancel the contract for whatever reason, I'll pay the ECF because it's not much more than what you would pay for the price of the phone without a contract.


Finally...real talk.


----------



## The Shadow

xtal said:


> Shorthand for a rum-runner? Rum smuggling was quite a problem in past seafaring days. Perhaps the poster is concerned that it will make a comeback?


My favorite rum...from the homeland. Watch out though, it's a killer.


----------



## wilecoyote

Unless I've missed something, I haven't seen the answer to this question - if in a year or two from now data rates are $10 /month instead of $30 / month, will I still have to pay $30 / month because of my iPhone contract? Or is there some provision that says they have to make available to me some kind of "going rate". That to me seems to be a key issue.


----------



## HowEver

wilecoyote said:


> Unless I've missed something, I haven't seen the answer to this question - if in a year or two from now data rates are $10 /month instead of $30 / month, will I still have to pay $30 / month because of my iPhone contract? Or is there some provision that says they have to make available to me some kind of "going rate". That to me seems to be a key issue.


It's unknown. Currently on Rogers you can change your voice plan to *any* other voice plan and your data plan to *any* other data plan. If you have a contract for either voice or data or both, you have to keep either or both for the duration of the contract, or pay an early cancellation fee or a data early cancellation fee.

There is no way to know if voice or data rates will drop; and if they do, if the iPhone plan allows you to get the reduced rates. You would be protected against data rates going up, in any case, and voice rates going up.

So, no one knows the answer, and can't until they see actual iPhone contracts. The positive spin is that currently you can change voice and/or data plans at any time--but those aren't iPhone plans.


----------



## RISCHead

The whole point of a contract is to tie you in to a fixed rate for a fixed duration - this essentially guarantees a predictable revenue stream on a valuable customer base and is typically a revenue cornerstone in mature highly penetrated telco markets like North America and Europe - in Canada, which is so insignificant in its potential for new telcos, there's a virtual monopoly and therefore there is a further systematic exploitation of the existing customer base.

Rogers is not concerned about customer churn to the same level as any other competetive telco. 

I wish you all the best in your quest to find a plan that tracks the new market rate - please let us know if you find one.


----------



## hhk

I need a world phone to travel to Europe this summer. I was thinking of buying the iPhone when it launches but I have a question. I take it the phone will be locked to Rogers. If that's the case, will I be able to swap the SIM for a pre-paid European SIM card and use the phone in Europe? Or, will I have to get it unlocked?


----------



## RISCHead

You'll have to wait for the hack to unlock it and there's no guarantee that your phone won't be bricked.
If I were you, I would buy a cheap 20E phone and use it locally.
Your Basket - Vodafone Mobile Phone Shop


----------



## wilecoyote

RISCHead said:


> The whole point of a contract is to tie you in to a fixed rate for a fixed duration - this essentially guarantees a predictable revenue stream on a valuable customer base and is typically a revenue cornerstone in mature highly penetrated telco markets like North America and Europe - in Canada, which is so insignificant in its potential for new telcos, there's a virtual monopoly and therefore there is a further systematic exploitation of the existing customer base.
> 
> Rogers is not concerned about customer churn to the same level as any other competetive telco.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your quest to find a plan that tracks the new market rate - please let us know if you find one.


In the past, cell companies wanted to entice you to sign a long contract, and as can clearly be seen on this forum, just reducing the price of a cell phone may not have been quite enough! So they probably had to do things such as HowEver has mentioned - assure the customer that they can choose any new plans as they come up. 

I just hope that the folks at Rogers haven't been dreaming of the iPhone lineups and deciding that there is now no other need for any extra "incentives". That might be a deal killer for me, frankly, because it changes a lot of the math people have been using when trying to figure out the real cost of an iPhone.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

HowEver said:


> It's unknown. Currently on Rogers you can change your voice plan to *any* other voice plan and your data plan to *any* other data plan. If you have a contract for either voice or data or both, you have to keep either or both for the duration of the contract, or pay an early cancellation fee or a data early cancellation fee.


You bring up an interesting question which I have as a new Rogers customer. Am I able to change my voice plan during the contract? Let's say I find my needs change, am I able to change contracts?


----------



## slicecom

Gene Rayburn said:


> You bring up an interesting question which I have as a new Rogers customer. Am I able to change my voice plan during the contract? Let's say I find my needs change, am I able to change contracts?


Yes, I've changed my voice plan numerous times without a contract extension.


----------



## RISCHead

You can always 'up' your contract - i.e. pay more or go on a longer term to switch plans. Or even, change if the prices don't change.

I have never seen an option to 'lower' a plan offered other than a retention incentive to prevent churn - that assumes significant customer intelligence in near realtime on the CSR's screen or is typically delegated to a higher pay grade - so you have to say the right triggers for that to happen.


----------



## HowEver

Just to be clear, it isn't just with retention deals that you can do this. On Rogers, you can change your voice (and data) plans anytime. Not with the iPhone--no one knows yet how that will work, although I would guess you could switch between the consumer and business data plan to activate the "Exchange" option.

There is a minimum below which you can't go. Right now I think that's $20 a month for voice plans. And it would have to be an in-market (currently offered) plan; you couldn't dig up something you used to have or that was once offered and isn't anymore. I couldn't guess what the data minimum would be.

Again, this is off-topic, doesn't apply to iPhone plans, at least not yet.



RISCHead said:


> You can always 'up' your contract - i.e. pay more or go on a longer term to switch plans. Or even, change if the prices don't change.
> 
> I have never seen an option to 'lower' a plan offered other than a retention incentive to prevent churn - that assumes significant customer intelligence in near realtime on the CSR's screen or is typically delegated to a higher pay grade - so you have to say the right triggers for that to happen.


----------



## RISCHead

wilecoyote said:


> In the past, cell companies wanted to entice you to sign a long contract, and as can clearly be seen on this forum, just reducing the price of a cell phone may not have been quite enough! So they probably had to do things such as HowEver has mentioned - assure the customer that they can choose any new plans as they come up.
> 
> I just hope that the folks at Rogers haven't been dreaming of the iPhone lineups and deciding that there is now no other need for any extra "incentives". That might be a deal killer for me, frankly, because it changes a lot of the math people have been using when trying to figure out the real cost of an iPhone.


In the past???
Competetive telcos in a cut-throat market are all about preventing churn. 
Rogers likely has a fairly sophisticated financial model of revenue based on the iPhone as well as AT&T exec level references and briefs in addition to whatever telco financial modelling Apple is providing thru its sales channels for both retail as well as B2B and enterprise usage.

I wouldn't quite call it dreaming - that is not only naivete on your part but also makes you underestimate the business acumen of the executive leadership of a company with a market cap of nearly 27B.


----------



## Joker Eh

RISCHead said:


> The whole point of a contract is to tie you in to a fixed rate for a fixed duration


This is 100% not true. 

The point of the contract is to keep you as a customer. I have always been on a contract with them and have changed my plan up or down many times during the contract depending on my usage at that time. The only time I have renewed my contract is to buy a new phone and save some money which is usually every 3 years anyways. So I have had this blackberry for a little over 3 years now and I am now ready to renew my contract with them to get an iPhone.

For example I have a contract with Rogers that gives me 15% off each service if I have all 4 services with them, plus waives the system access fees. But I can change what is in each service to anything I want with no penalty, I know because I just did it.


----------



## psxp

hhk said:


> I need a world phone to travel to Europe this summer. I was thinking of buying the iPhone when it launches but I have a question. I take it the phone will be locked to Rogers. If that's the case, will I be able to swap the SIM for a pre-paid European SIM card and use the phone in Europe? Or, will I have to get it unlocked?


Yes, All GSM phones in Canada from Fido/Robbers are SIM/Carrier locked. The iphone too is . 

I have my original Iphone unlocked and put a Pay-go SIM when I travlled to NZ earlier this year.


----------



## Bilbo

*Rogers have no plan info*

I just got off of the phone with "Jennifer" in wireless sales.

I asked her how much it was going to cost me to add an iPhone to my existing Rogers bundle.

She told me that she has no information about the iPhone plans whatsoever. None.

As far as she knows, the plans will get released when the phone gets released on July 11th.

Way to pee in my cornflakes Jenn!

So the waiting continues.


----------



## HowEver

Well, that is the entire point of this thread: that there is some purportedly leaked information, that has been acknowledged and received by some insiders, that you won't get by calling Rogers. You've confirmed it.



Bilbo said:


> I just got off of the phone with "Jennifer" in wireless sales.
> I asked her how much it was going to cost me to add an iPhone to my existing Rogers bundle.
> She told me that she has no information about the iPhone plans whatsoever. None.
> As far as she knows, the plans will get released when the phone gets released on July 11th.
> Way to pee in my cornflakes Jenn!
> So the waiting continues.


----------



## wilecoyote

RISCHead said:


> I wouldn't quite call it dreaming - that is not only naivete on your part but also makes you underestimate the business acumen of the executive leadership of a company with a market cap of nearly 27B.


Umm...I didn't actually mean "dreaming" literally.  I meant that they can see dollar signs and an opportunity. 

But you are right - the details of the contract will be based on some pretty sophisticated business case analysis. It's a bit complicated though - it seems that you can trade up and down (within limits) on current contracts. Will the iPhone contracts be completely different? I agree with others here that Rogers wants loyal long term customers - even more so as competition increases. Making people feel locked in at unreasonable rates doesn't accomplish this. So I predict that the iPhone contracts will be very similar to the existing ones.


----------



## Mississauga

HowEver said:


> Well, that is the entire point of this thread: ...


Are you sure? Looks to me like a lot of blathering and wasted bandwidth/drive space.


----------



## HowEver

Update from the horse's mouth...




i.Fido said:


> People claiming that I wouldn't "risk my credibility" really ought to calm down...lol. The info I posted in this thread, and previous threads on other topics has all been a choice I make solely for YOUR benefits. I could just sit on this info when I get it, or I can share it with all of you. I choose to share. My sources have always been reliable and in this case it is no different. I can give some very small updates:
> 
> 1) The actual internal memo is indeed generically written by Apple and thus of course will be similar to ATT's version. Rogers & Fido simply filled in their relevant info. The data plans quoted are being HEAVILY pushed by Apple. Mark my words, Fido/Rogers is feeling the pressure big time, and without Apple around we'd never get these plans. Although I suppose it's possible that the actual launch may have revised plans (as often happens with Rogers), I highly doubt much would change. Maybe a soft cap or strict fair use policy, or maybe a last minute revision approved by Apple. Who knows.
> 
> 2) Some of the information in the memo has already been slightly changed, but apparently none of the changes are related to data plans thus far. Do not message me for more info, I can't answer. Just be patient.
> 
> 3) I got yet another confirmation today from yet another insider that this price plan information "leaked" to me is intentionally 100% correct. In fact, it may be purposely leaked to me to drive up hype and/or whatever other reasons unknown. The main source has never been wrong, ever. I have full confidence. But as always, Rogers execs still have time to change their minds so let's just wait. Nothing is in stone until officially advertised. PERIOD.
> 
> 4) Visual Voicemail will not be active upon launch. There may be a delay of this service of one month or more.
> 
> That's all I have for now.
> 
> Best regards,
> i.Fido


----------



## dani190

HowEver said:


> Update from the horse's mouth...


sooooo we get more information wonder y rogers site is so slow


----------



## Flipstar

dani190 said:


> sooooo we get more information wonder y rogers site is so slow


Roger's site is always slow.


----------



## dani190

Flipstar said:


> Roger's site is always slow.



not really lmfao


----------



## HowEver

Flipstar said:


> Roger's site is always slow.


It might be a tad slower given that (1) it was re-vamped on the weekend and not in a completely good way and (2) many people will be clicking wondering where the actual iPhone information is, with 100s of 1000s having heard that Rogers will be releasing a device they want, they might be tying up the website somewhat.


----------



## Flipstar

dani190 said:


> not really lmfao


Why are you laughing your f**king ass off?


----------



## psxp

Flipstar said:


> Roger's site is always slow.


Robbers web site is like everything robbers.. it sucks balls.


----------



## 8127972

The Boy Genius has posted something on Rogers new plans. 

Rogers makes new BlackBerry plans official : Boy Genius Report

He only mentions Blackberry related stuff. I'm looking over the Rogers site now to see if I can find anything else.


----------



## JumboJones

8127972 said:


> The Boy Genius has posted something on Rogers new plans.
> 
> Rogers makes new BlackBerry plans official : Boy Genius Report
> 
> He only mentions Blackberry related stuff. I'm looking over the Rogers site now to see if I can find anything else.





> Rogers Wireless today instituted new BlackBerry service plans that customers are concerned may reflect the price plans for the iPhone 3G when it arrives in Canada next month. While offering more bandwidth than previous plans, the pricing again includes metered bandwidth with different tiers: a new $30 monthly plan offers 300MB of data with 50 cents per megabyte and overage protection to prevent excessive fees; new extra tiers increase the bandwidth allotment to 1GB ($60), 3GB ($80), and 6GB ($100) with the same protection rates.


Electronista | New Rogers BlackBerry rates clue to iPhone plan?


----------



## zlinger

If a data cap turns out to be true, Rogers can KMAG. It is just a matter of time that a new GSM carrier sets up shop. A 300MB plan is setting yourself up for disaster as new apps and services come online that demand a reasonable amount of bandwidth. A nice and enjoyable $100+ cell plan x 3 yrs.

I'm certain there is lots of elbow room on the cell towers to deliver high amounts of wireless data, and Rogers just wants to continue to milk customers for the next 10 years with their new business model. Let's hope it is not true, and they announce a $30 unlimited plan (I'm fine also with penalties for people abusing the network).


----------



## Maverick

> If a data cap turns out to be true, Rogers can KMAG.


Yep, I agree. If the data is limited in *any* way, I just don't see the value. Wifi is free and abundant (at least in Vancouver, YMMV), so data would be nice to have but its not mandatory and the threat of $100s in overage charges is absolutely not worth the risk.


----------



## satchmo

Sadly I fear this revised Blackberry plan points clearly at what the iPhone data plans will be.

I'd love to be mistakenly surprised and have the $30/mth unlimited deal, but this Rogers we're talking about. For them to go from $100/gb to $30 unlimited is a shock to their system and Ted's ticker. 

As the source of the original leak reported, Rogers is having a hard time dealing with this new world pricing. So I can see a compromise of a 300gb limit.:-(


----------



## JumboJones

satchmo said:


> As the source of the original leak reported, Rogers is having a hard time dealing with this new world pricing. So I can see a compromise of a 300*gb* limit.:-(


You might want to read that again, it is a 300*MB* limit.


----------



## satchmo

JumboJones said:


> You might want to read that again, it is a 300*MB* limit.


Ouch! Even worse than I thought.


----------



## HowEver

Rogers currently has a $7 per month unlimited on-device browsing plan, good for both WAP and HTML. I used this plan on a Nokia N95 8GB. It really is unlimited, unrestricted and you can surf anywhere with it. You have to use a Rogers device, and you are tracked by IMEI; and you can't tether to a computer.

The $30/$45 should seem *expensive* in comparison, except that you'll eat a whole lot of data on an iPhone 3G, and hey, you get to use an iPhone 3G and get a massive subsidy.

The *other* plans Rogers officially announced today provide for a lot of data and flexible charges based on overages. A non-3G iPhone might burn though 300 MB per month, perhaps much less, perhaps more. It's covered. So go ahead and set up that iPhone 1.0 on one of these plans. It's now officially okay.



> Start Date: June 20, 2008
> 
> End Date: Ongoing
> 
> Regions: National
> 
> Reference # NDP 2008-06-29
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DATA PRICES FOR THE NEW GROWING NEED FOR BROWSING AND THE NEW HSPA DEVICES WE HAVE BEEN GETTING AND THE NEW HSPA NETWORK THAT WE HAVE BEEN ROLLING OUT!
> Since the beginning of this year, we have been getting larger coverage of HSPA across the country. While we started with just one HSPA air card and only two HSPA phones, we are now covering more areas and getting way more air cards and devices that can handle HSPA speeds. So the need to surf the internet is now becoming a reality for consumers. While browsing the internet has been a smaller part of the mobile data business to date, we now need pricing that will meet what we expect to be a rapidly accelerating use of our new devices and network speeds.
> 
> So Rogers now offers a selection of great new data options to meet the needs of all customers – not just business customers. These new options are designed to give customers the ultimate flexibility and cost certainty regardless of how they access their email, web browser, and other data applications while on the go. These options are ideally suited for HSPA devices on Canada ’s fastest wireless network. They have been built in anticipation of the network update that is in progress now, which will double the speed of our network.
> 
> 
> Highlights of new Data Pricing
> 
> 1. Attractive options for all types of users including consumer and business
> 
> 2. Simplified pricing that works for all devices -- it's "device agnostic"
> 
> 3. Worry Free Data with exclusive Overage Protection features such as Flex Rate and overage caps
> 
> (see below for details)
> 
> 4. Most reliable Network, Fastest Network, best prices
> 
> 
> 
> * The Unlimited E-mail on select domains is only applicable while using a Windows Mobile device
> 
> 
> Monthly Service Fee
> Data Included
> Additional Data
> 
> EXISTING
> $15
> Personal Email on BlackBerry
> E-mail only user on a BlackBerry Device
> 
> 
> $15
> 1.5 MB (BB) to 4 MB (all other devices)
> $10 per MB with Overage Protection
> E-mail with very light browsing
> All Data Service Plans also have Unlimited E-mail on Select Domains*
> 
> N E W
> $30
> 300 MB
> $0.50 per additional MB with Overage Protection!
> E-mail and mobile browsing on your Smartphone
> 
> $60
> 1 GB
> Heavy Smartphone Usage or Low Laptop Usage
> 
> $80
> 3 GB
> Moderate Laptop Usage
> 
> $100
> 6 GB
> Heavy Laptop Usage
> 
> $50 - $100
> Rogers Flex Rate Plan
> 
> 500 MB - 5 GB
> $0.03 per MB for any usage over 5 GB
> Heavy Smartphone Usage or Laptop users with fluctuating monthly usage
> 
> 
> Eligible Devices
> $15 personal Email - All BlackBerry Devices
> All other plans - All devices except BlackBerry Devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW ! ROGERS FLEX RATE PLAN AVAILABLE ON ALL DEVICES!
> 
> Each month, the Rogers Flex Rate plan automatically adjusts the Monthly Service Fee based on actual data usage. A customer will not get billed until they use the plan in their initial month. Each month, the plan resets to Tier 1 ($50).
> 
> Monthly Fee
> Data Included for E-mail and Internet Use
> 
> $50
> 500 MB ( NEW !)
> If usage is greater than 500 MB, $65 will be charged
> 
> $65
> 1 GB
> If usage is greater than 1 GB, $75 will be charged
> 
> $75
> 2 GB
> If usage is greater than 2 GB, $85 will be charged
> 
> $85
> 3 GB
> If usage is greater than 3 GB, $100 will be charged
> 
> $100
> 5 GB
> If usage is greater than 5 GB, 3¢ per MB will be charged
> 
> 
> Q: How does the Flex Rate plan work?
> A: Charlie buys a BlackBerry Curve and subscribes to the BlackBerry Flex Rate Plan. In the first month, Charlie uses 1.2 GB of data therefore falling within Tier 3, making his Monthly Service Fee for the first month $75. In month 2, the Flex Rate Plan resets and Charlie starts at the $50 base MSF level. Charlie only uses 373 MB of data in month 2 so his Monthly Service Fee is only $50. The plan adjusts with Charlie’s usage needs, allowing him to pay the best possible rate each month.
> 
> Existing Data Plans
> 
> Existing BlackBerry Internet Service plans ($15 / 1.5MB, $15 / Personal E-mail on BlackBerry, $25 / 4 MB), and BlackBerry Enterprise Server Plans ($40 / 7MB, $60 / 25 MB and $100 / 1GB plans) will remain in market
> Existing $15 / 2MB and $25 / 4 MB Data Service plans will remain in market
> Existing $40 / 8MB, $60 / 30 MB, $80 / 500 MB and $100 / 1GB Data Service Plans will be expired
> The existing Data Access Plan Rate Card will remain unchanged
> Previously named “Windows Mobile” Category will now be referred to as “Data Service Plans”
> Important Information:
> 
> All new BlackBerry plans are Business Internet Service ( BIS ) Only
> The Rogers Flex Rate Plan is designed to be a slight premium to a static bucket to reflect the benefit of the flexing
> Data Pooling is available on all new plans except the Flex Rate Plans
> Overage for all new plans (except the Flex Rate plans) is $0.50 per MB for the first 60 MB and $0.03 per MB thereafter
> For Data Pooling plans, the overage is $0.50 per MB with no Overage Protection
> 1 GB Data Plans or higher or the Rogers Flex Rate Plan should be recommended for High Speed Laptop Access Cards
> Customers on existing data plans will be grandfathered
> 
> Promotions
> 
> All new plans are eligible for the “Receive 1, 2 or 3 months of Unlimited E-Mail & Browsing when activating 1, 2 and 3 year term contracts” promotion until further notice
> All new plans will NOT be eligible for the Q2 Voice with Data 10% Off MSF Promotion


----------



## whatiwant

HowEver said:


> Rogers currently has a $7 per month unlimited on-device browsing plan, good for both WAP and HTML. I used this plan on a Nokia N95 8GB. It really is unlimited, unrestricted and you can surf anywhere with it. You have to use a Rogers device, and you are tracked by IMEI; and you can't tether to a computer.
> 
> The $30/$45 should seem *expensive* in comparison, except that you'll eat a whole lot of data on an iPhone 3G, and hey, you get to use an iPhone 3G and get a massive subsidy.
> 
> The *other* plans Rogers officially announced today provide for a lot of data and flexible charges based on overages. A non-3G iPhone might burn though 300 MB per month, perhaps much less, perhaps more. It's covered. So go ahead and set up that iPhone 1.0 on one of these plans. It's now officially okay.


Better than 10mb for $10.


----------



## hhk

RISCHead said:


> You'll have to wait for the hack to unlock it and there's no guarantee that your phone won't be bricked.
> If I were you, I would buy a cheap 20E phone and use it locally.
> Your Basket - Vodafone Mobile Phone Shop


Umm...what's a 20E phone?


----------



## i.Fido

*Update*

Since I originally released this information, it has spread like wildfire. However, these things almost always change a little before launch. Here is the latest update.

I've recieved another confirmation from yet another insider. The memo I leaked is correct in the following manner:

1) Data will "almost positively" be flatrate plans for the iPhone 3G. (He would not confirm the $30 and $45 price points, but it's pretty clear I'd say)

2) The plans will be IMEI tracked for the correct Fido/Rogers devices.

3) Visual Voicemail service may be delayed anywhere from one to two months after launch of the iPhone 3G.

4) There are likely some changes in other parts of the memo, no specifics mentioned but apparently nothing major.


I will be posting any new info as I recieve it on my facebook group, where I originally leaked this information out before it hit HowardForums and EhMac.

Check out the group here: iPhone 3G in Canada | Facebook

Best regards,
i.Fido


----------



## greensuperman32

oh man i really hope the $30 unlimited data plan is true!


----------



## spitfire1945

greensuperman32 said:


> oh man i really hope the $30 unlimited data plan is true!


I hope Rogers doesn't rape all the iPhone lovers in the you know what. Regardless of the fact that I dislike the iPhone, I would hate to see the customers suffer not from the lack of functionality of the device but from the incompetent pillocks hired by Rogers (I don't know about Fido) and the inconceivable money latching techniques Teddy Rogers has setup for his customers. 

Yes I work for Rogers but I am obviously working for the wrong company.

I would not be surprised if they pull a 300MB for 30$ with a minimum 30$ voice bullcrap


----------



## cap10subtext

I want to know what it's going to cost if you have to buy out of your contract before the term is up. When I was with Bell originally it was to a maximum of $299. Every contract I read since was to a max of $599. So basically if you need to get out early you are taking it in the tailpipe.

It's going to make me seriously think twice about it, I was hoping for a two year because I can't predict if I'll even be in Canada after 2 years.


----------



## sands989

Rogers web site now has the iphone


----------



## dani190

sands989 said:


> Rogers web site now has the iphone



Yes we know this but it redirects to the apple web page as if we didn't know rogers was releasing the iphone lol


----------



## sands989

dani190 said:


> Yes we know this but it redirects to the apple web page as if we didn't know rogers was releasing the iphone lol



rogers web site had this goofy ad, up until yesterday,


----------



## ThaSoulHacker

I jumped on this deal. I'm not upgrading to the new iPhone until this one can no longer be jailbreaked and unlocked or until the phone breaks. I like customizing the theme and all the current 3D party apps, plus the new ones coming. I don't need 3G, but I certainly want to be able to do more than just 10 MB for $10 (which was only enough for light emailing and the occasional google map searches). 

The representative though seemed to indicate that this change was just the start of what is to come and that the $30 for unlimited data rumor for the new iPhone might be true. He seemed to want to say it, but was holding himself back and literally giggling like a little school girl with some big secret they wanted to say but had to hide. Even still, 300 for me is as good as unlimited which makes it just one less reason to upgrade.


----------



## dona83

I'd probably go for the flex $50 plan so if I go higher (I know I will... YouTube... mmm...) i'll get bumped up a bit rather than face a surprise $1000 phone bill (I've had one before.. that was when my average phone bill was $250 a month and I bought a Treo for $600 on a 2 year contract).


----------



## satchmo

dona83 said:


> I'd probably go for the flex $50 plan so if I go higher (I know I will... YouTube... mmm...)


Just curious...how many YouTube say 5 minute clips will eat up 300mb? 

The more I consider this iPhone, the more I wonder if a free iPod Touch (back 2 school promo) coupled with a cheap pay-as-you-go plan is the way to go.

No, you don't get 3G or true GPS, but how often do you need 24/7 internet (who's going to surf all day on a small display anyways). When you do, wifi spots are pretty easy to find in the city. Hmm....decisions...decisions.


----------



## G-Mo

satchmo said:


> but how often do you need 24/7 internet (who's going to surf all day on a small display anyways).


Ummmmmmm...


----------



## jeepguy

satchmo said:


> Just curious...how many YouTube say 5 minute clips will eat up 300mb?
> 
> The more I consider this iPhone, the more I wonder if a free iPod Touch (back 2 school promo) coupled with a cheap pay-as-you-go plan is the way to go.
> 
> No, you don't get 3G or true GPS, but how often do you need 24/7 internet (who's going to surf all day on a small display anyways). When you do, wifi spots are pretty easy to find in the city. Hmm....decisions...decisions.


around 36 to 40, this is based on downloading some to see how big they are, and I'm getting between 7.5meg to 10meg


----------



## zlinger

Jeepguy: Thanks for these estimates. There's no doubt one will require an unlimited plan to use the new iPhone to what it was intended for. 
Maybe they will offer a capped 300mb plan for other phones, EDGE network for example. Then unlimited with iPhone 3G with conditions on use (i.e. no tethering for torrents, limits on some use, and perhaps limits during peak times... traffic shaping). But this is Rogers chance make some serious market share gains if they do it right and don't **** off consumers.


----------



## zlinger

Any updates? The buzz is starting to wear off for me... too bad Rogers has not announced price plans like AT&T et al. 

I think I will just stay with my first gen iPhone, and recommend to friends that they avoid getting sucked into a 300MB capped plan.. a recipe for disaster with the data guzzling 3G network.


----------



## HowEver

zlinger said:


> Any updates? The buzz is starting to wear off for me... too bad Rogers has not announced price plans like AT&T et al.
> 
> I think I will just stay with my first gen iPhone, and recommend to friends that they avoid getting sucked into a 300MB capped plan.. a recipe for disaster with the data guzzling 3G network.


No such 300MB capped plan has been announced for the iPhone...


----------



## JumboJones

HowEver said:


> No such 300MB capped plan has been announced for the iPhone...


Neither has an unlimited one.


----------



## jeepguy

HowEver said:


> No such 300MB capped plan has been announced for the iPhone...


If iPhone doesn't get a cap, RIM may cry fowl. I know myself if it's truly unlimited I will cancel my home phone, and go 100% wireless.


----------



## HowEver

jeepguy said:


> If iPhone doesn't get a cap, RIM may cry fowl. I know myself if it's truly unlimited I will cancel my home phone, and go 100% wireless.


I kind of miss the $7 unlimited plan I had, I just don't miss the Nokia N95-4 8GB quite so much.

I'm not giving up my home phone yet though. One of my extensions will always be the non-cordless, non-electric kind that works no matter what.


----------



## ruffdeezy

I cancelled my home phone months ago and haven't missed it at all. I used to use it maybe 3 times a month. The only calls I got on it were from telemarketers.


----------



## Sniper4u

This is great news. $30 unlimitted is just a fair price. A couple of questions though.
Will I be able to keep my City Unlimitted Voice Plan that I've had for 3 years now?
Will we be able to pre order or have one put on hold?


----------



## Sniper4u

satchmo said:


> Then don't post falsehoods then.
> I spoke to Fido today and they said Fido dollars can be used. Of course that remains to be seen.


I got the same responce when I spoke to them too. But remember you must go to an Fido store/Booth to redeem your fido dollars for handsets only. You cannot go an associated dealer and use them. And of course you can't order it online.


----------



## bshell

*You can keep your old plan*

I spoke to a Fido rep today, not retentions, but just an ordinary consumer service person and when I asked about getting an iPhone she said the following two things:

1. You can use your Fido dollars against the $199.

2. You can keep your existing plan.

3. You have to sign up for three year contract. 

So I'm not sure if I believe all this, but if it's true, it means that people with Fido accounts can get the iPhone, forego the data plan and use Wifi and have quite a neat system for reasonable cost.


----------



## Veej

bshell said:


> I spoke to a Fido rep today, not retentions, but just an ordinary consumer service person and when I asked about getting an iPhone she said the following two things:
> 
> 1. You can use your Fido dollars against the $199.
> 
> 2. You can keep your existing plan.
> 
> 3. You have to sign up for three year contract.
> 
> So I'm not sure if I believe all this, but if it's true, it means that people with Fido accounts can get the iPhone, forego the data plan and use Wifi and have quite a neat system for reasonable cost.


They told me the same thing, only thing is I can't renew until Oct 2008-six months before the end of my current contract. And yep you don't need to take the Data plan, now what is the retention part? and would GPS work with-out the data plan? someone was saying you need the data plan for the iphone GPS to work cause it downloads Google maps, is that true?


----------



## bmovie

glad to hear this...I was thinking of switching from Rogers to Fido, i'm not on a contract now...so I have some leverage on who will give me a better plan.


----------



## Adrian.

I hope there is an option for maybe a 15 dollar data plan and then I will just get a 20 dollars phone plan and hopefully stay under 50 bucks a month on this one.


----------



## satchmo

bshell said:


> So I'm not sure if I believe all this, but if it's true, it means that people with Fido accounts can get the iPhone, forego the data plan and use Wifi and have quite a neat system for reasonable cost.


I spoke to a FIDO rep in person today and surprise...you'll more than likely have to sign up to a data plan.

Went upstairs to the Eaton Centre Apple Store and now they say that they're unlikely to be selling it. But not 100% sure.

Hmmm...with a little over 2 weeks from launch, these carriers and Apple are really keeping quiet. The ones I feel sorry for are the front line sales people who will have to get up to speed pretty quickly...plus answering the same iPhone question for the umpteenth time.


----------



## macman_canada

*My guess for Fido Data...*

Everything I have read so far on all the rumor sites is pointing to you having to have both a data plan and a voice plan for the three year contract. Does Fido charge the system access fee, I am sure they do.

I am currently withe Bell on no contract and am favouring Rogers (no matter how pain they caused me...) but i will get a 15% discount across everything then, so that is a really nice perk!

Macman_canada 15days7hours55mins...:clap:


----------



## webterractive

*Rogers/Fido+iPhone&Data*

Rogers Wireless as well as Fido will not offer a $30 unlimited data plan. Rogers Wireless has an unlimited $7 plan which only allows you to use links that have been pre-loaded onto your iPhone, these include Facebook, Myspace, and Yahoo sites. The device will be targetted towards people iditoized by social websites like Facebook. This is why you see the Rogers commericals with the ugly chic using an N95 check Facebook via 3G, and the guys camping using a K850i to post them. She was using a red Blackberry Curve to post them in an earlier commerical when they're driving. The iPhone will serve just this purpose, and iPod+phone for the young and dumb to post/check Facebook.


----------



## webterractive

*Enterprise Users*

As for business users the iPhone will fall under the Blackberry Data plans but maybe a little cheaper since the phone doesn't require access to the Blackberry server. But Rogers might just leave it as such to charge iPhone enterprise users for the right to getting email msgs from Blackberry devices. So behold they will have the 4MB of email and data access per month, unlike the 5GB for the $60 in AT&T for anything, not just Rogers branded websites+links+and services. Read what the $7 plan covers, it doesn't cover unlimited browsing on Nokia Browser+Opera, and Firefox mobile.


----------



## KMPhotos

Here's an interesting read about the iPhone upcoming release...

AppleInsider | Apple memo coaches employees on iPhone 3G launch questions

... especially at the end about how detailed rate plans haven't been announced yet.


----------



## croatsensation

Well I am disappointed i tried to get the $30 data plan for 300megs and they keep telling me they cannot guarantee that my unlocked non rogers iphone will pick up the data correctly and i could get charged. i got the plan and of course i got charged had to call them and get it off. Not sure what to do about this and if there is any way to get a data plan on the 1.0 iphone unlocked with robbers.


----------



## HowEver

webterractive said:


> Rogers Wireless as well as Fido will not offer a $30 unlimited data plan.


Maybe they won't but for certain you know no more about it than anyone else does; it certainly isn't being disputed by all the Rogers employees I know, they just aren't allowed to confirm it yet.



webterractive said:


> Rogers Wireless has an unlimited $7 plan which only allows you to use links that have been pre-loaded onto your iPhone, these include Facebook, Myspace, and Yahoo sites.


I've used the $7 plan and can tell you you are completely wrong. Troll-wrong, in fact. None of those or any other sites are preloaded into my phone, and I can surf *anywhere* in full html glory.


webterractive said:


> The device will be targetted towards people iditoized by social websites like Facebook. This is why you see the Rogers commericals with the ugly chic using an N95 check Facebook via 3G, and the guys camping using a K850i to post them.


Here you go beyond troll-dom and offer real offense. I sincerely hope that you are a calendar model; go ahead and post your picture. If not, edit the offensive remark out of your post.



webterractive said:


> She was using a red Blackberry Curve to post them in an earlier commerical when they're driving. The iPhone will serve just this purpose, and iPod+phone for the young and dumb to post/check Facebook.


Whatever one's opinion about so-called social networking sites all of those phones are useful for many other purposes. I'm sure others aren't so narrowminded as to miss that.


----------



## HowEver

webterractive said:


> As for business users the iPhone will fall under the Blackberry Data plans but maybe a little cheaper since the phone doesn't require access to the Blackberry server. But Rogers might just leave it as such to charge iPhone enterprise users for the right to getting email msgs from Blackberry devices. So behold they will have the 4MB of email and data access per month, unlike the 5GB for the $60 in AT&T for anything, not just Rogers branded websites+links+and services.


Wrong. Business users will likely have a different plan, completely distinct from a "Blackberry" data plan which uses bb.com servers.



webterractive said:


> Read what the $7 plan covers, it doesn't cover unlimited browsing on Nokia Browser+Opera, and Firefox mobile.


The Rogers Nokia N95-4 8GB has one built-in browser, and you can surf anywhere on it. Opera is nice and all, but isn't necessary once you've used the Nokia browser. Which you obviously haven't.

In fact, so long as you're using gorogers.com as your APN, you can do anything you want when surfing.

Read what the $7 plan covers: full wap and html browsing using this APN. But only on Rogers-branded devices, and no tethering is allowed Otherwise, surf away.

_Edit: fixed a tag._


----------



## dani190

so update me guys anything new develop?


----------



## zlinger

dani190 said:


> so update me guys anything new develop?


iPhone is not coming to Canada.. it's all a hoax.


----------



## HowEver

Something to do while you're waiting for a Rogers iPhone plan announcement...

http://www.thiswebsiteisdown.com


----------



## fjnmusic

I can't help but notice that Rogers has been remarkably unambitious in announcing the upcoming iPhone launch. Do you think it's because they've had a deal with RIM regarding promoting Blackberry's and Treo's and must downplay the Apple connection? Or are they really just that daft not to seize the opportunity?


----------



## zlinger




----------



## beachboy_ce

zlinger said:


>


Nice photoshop work.


----------



## Maldaen

zlinger said:


> [MG]http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/4512/iphoneplanswo9.jpg[/IMG]


That's the funniest "wishful thinking" Photoshop work I've ever seen.


----------



## whatiwant

fjnmusic said:


> I can't help but notice that Rogers has been remarkably unambitious in announcing the upcoming iPhone launch. Do you think it's because they've had a deal with RIM regarding promoting Blackberry's and Treo's and must downplay the Apple connection? Or are they really just that daft not to seize the opportunity?


I'm thinking that this is more about  than Rogers. If we're to look at TV commercials related to iPhone, there were no ATT-made commercials... just  produced ones with the ATT tag on the end of them. My guess is that they'll start ramping them up in the week prior to launch. Just a guess.


----------



## Flipstar

jawknee said:


> I'm thinking that this is more about  than Rogers. If we're to look at TV commercials related to iPhone, there were no ATT-made commercials... just  produced ones with the ATT tag on the end of them. My guess is that they'll start ramping them up in the week prior to launch. Just a guess.


I totally agree with you. Everyone keeps complaining that Rogers is holding back plan information, but essentially no company has even begun directly advertising their rate plans.


----------



## shonline

Flipstar said:


> I totally agree with you. Everyone keeps complaining that Rogers is holding back plan information, but essentially no company has even begun directly advertising their rate plans.


Not quite true. A number of European plans are out already:

AppleInsider | Orange says iPhone 3G to sell for 149 euros on July 17th

Pay Monthly - iPhone - O2

And

iPhone Japan and Other International Pricing - Mac Rumors

FYI

REALLY not certain why ATT and Rogers are waiting on this. MAybe Apple is able to exert more pressure on the North American carriers than on the rest of the world...

Stu


----------



## spitfire1945

zlinger said:


>


That is one pathetic and lazy photoshop. If you knew Apple's design that well you should have known to remove the sharp corners on that logo, AT LEAST.


----------



## NBiBooker

webterractive said:


> Rogers Wireless as well as Fido will not offer a $30 unlimited data plan. Rogers Wireless has an unlimited $7 plan which only allows you to use links that have been pre-loaded onto your iPhone, these include Facebook, Myspace, and Yahoo sites. The device will be targetted towards people iditoized by social websites like Facebook. This is why you see the Rogers commericals with the ugly chic using an N95 check Facebook via 3G, and the guys camping using a K850i to post them. She was using a red Blackberry Curve to post them in an earlier commerical when they're driving. The iPhone will serve just this purpose, and iPod+phone for the young and dumb to post/check Facebook.


Source? Or is this just an opinion, 'cause there no indication the $30 unlimited plan is on or off the table.


----------



## dani190

oh ok no iphone  jks

Yea i saw that website.

So nothing new from robbers yet? What r they even waiting for retards.


----------



## Garry

webterractive said:


> Rogers Wireless as well as Fido will not offer a $30 unlimited data plan.


You do of course have a link to back this up, right?


----------



## The Shadow

I just picked up a Palm Centro today and I think it's a nice phone.


----------



## Tulse

Interesting...a new AppleInsider article claims that "While individual plans in every launch country have not yet been officially released, sources indicate Apple had demanded all international carriers offer a flat rate for unlimited data". (The article also notes that, even if true, there is no restriction on how much such plans could cost.)

I wonder if this will apply to Rogers as well...


----------



## Flipstar

shonline said:


> Not quite true. A number of European plans are out already:
> 
> AppleInsider | Orange says iPhone 3G to sell for 149 euros on July 17th
> 
> Pay Monthly - iPhone - O2
> 
> And
> 
> iPhone Japan and Other International Pricing - Mac Rumors
> 
> FYI
> 
> REALLY not certain why ATT and Rogers are waiting on this. MAybe Apple is able to exert more pressure on the North American carriers than on the rest of the world...
> 
> Stu


Okay, touche.. Now show me where I can find what is included in each plan exactly?

EDIT: Okay cancel that, bunch of countries released their individual plans.


----------



## iphonelover

This is a fake...Find and replace job on AT&Ts!!! Rogers is going to screw you big time...


----------



## HowEver

iphonelover said:


> This is a fake...Find and replace job on AT&Ts!!!


Not an original comment, posted many times before....

Apple is likely to have a hand in that document so it's perfectly reasonable to expect it to be the same for AT&T, Rogers, and European carriers--as it is.

Next?


----------



## Garry

iphonelover said:


> This is a fake...Find and replace job on AT&Ts!!! Rogers is going to screw you big time...


Do you have concrete evidence that it's a fake? Maybe produce a link to the REAL data plans?

I think I'm going to start an online petition to stop paranoid people from making baseless claims like this. Who's with me?


----------



## JustAMacUser

Garry said:


> I think I'm going to start an online petition to stop paranoid people from making baseless claims like this. Who's with me?


:clap: 

Oh yeah...


----------



## HowEver

*UK/Orange plans announced*

PC World - Orange Sheds Light on IPhone 3G Pricing



> The 8GB model will sell for €149 (US$232), while the 16GB will cost €199. Those prices presume that you are signing up for Orange for iPhone, Origami Star (at least 3 hours), First, or Jet plans. For other plans, the phones' prices will get jacked up €50 apiece (except for time-cutoff and pay-as-you-go plans). These only apply to consumer plans--business plans will work differently, and will launch on July 17.ir use"
> 
> The Orange for iPhone plans appear to remain the same as previously: you have your choice of plans starting at €49/month (2 hours, 2 hours nights and weekends, and 50 SMS messages) and going all the way up to €149/month (12 hours, 12 hours nights and weekends, and 1000 SMS messages). All plans include Visual Voicemail and sort-of unlimited web surfing and data access (I say "sort-of" because Orange imposes a "fair use" cap of 500MB). They also throw in at least 10 hours of free access to Orange Wi-Fi hotspots for all plans--the 8 hour plan gets another 90 hours thrown in (as, presumably, does the 12 hour plan?).
> 
> Orange is also offering a couple of upgrade paths. If you're partaking in the Orange loyalty upgrade program, the 8GB iPhone 3G will cost you €199 and the 16GB will run €249, requiring a 24-month contract in either case. However, if you bought an iPhone before June 12th of this year along with an Orange plan (time-cutoff, Initial, and Mobicarte plans excepted), you can pick up an 8GB iPhone for €99 (via a €100 refund)--this too is subject to a 24-month contract, and is also available to Orange Business Service customers.


----------



## zlinger

Mr. Rogers - Robbers - Rotters sucks.


----------



## HowEver

Voice and data combined, starting at $60. 

Rogers.com - Investor Relations



> Press Release	Source: Rogers Wireless Inc.
> 
> Rogers Launches Flexible Price Packages for Apple iPhone 3G
> Friday June 27, 8:30 am ET
> Starting at $60 for voice and data combined
> 
> TORONTO, June 27 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ - Rogers Wireless, Canada's largest wireless carrier with Canada's fastest wireless network, today announced a variety of voice and data pricing plans for the much-anticipated Apple® iPhone 3G set to hit stores on Friday, July 11. With monthly plans starting at $60 for voice and data combined, Rogers offers a wide selection of high value price packages to meet the needs of Canadian iPhone aficionados. All price plans require a three-year contract.
> iPhone 3G combines all the revolutionary features of iPhone with 3G networking that is twice as fast(x) as the first generation iPhone, built-in GPS for expanded location based mobile services, and iPhone 2.0 software which includes support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync and runs the hundreds of third party applications already built with the recently released iPhone SDK.
> 
> "As Canada's leading wireless carrier, Rogers is thrilled to not only bring the iPhone 3G to Canada but to make it affordable and accessible to as many customers as possible," says John Boynton, SVP and Chief Marketing Officer, Rogers Wireless. "We've designed a pricing structure that offers affordable, flexible voice and data packages so Canadians can truly unleash their iPhone 3G experience on Canada's fastest wireless network."
> 
> iPhone 3G Price Plans at Rogers Wireless
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sent Incoming
> Text Text Visual
> Price Voice Data Messages messages Voicemail
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> $60 / 150 minutes + unlimited 400 MB 75 Unlimited Unlimited
> month Evening and Weekend
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> $75 / 300 minutes + unlimited 750 MB 100 Unlimited Unlimited
> month Evening and Weekend
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> $100 / 600 minutes + unlimited 1 GB 200 Unlimited Unlimited
> month Evening and Weekend
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> $115 / 800 minutes + unlimited 2 GB 300 Unlimited Unlimited
> month Evening and Weekend
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Data Usage - What You Get
> -------------------------
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Monthly
> Data Usage Online Applications
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 400 MB up to 200,000 text emails or 3,100 web pages or 1,360 photo
> attachments
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 750 MB up to 380,000 text emails or 5,900 web pages or 2,560 photo
> attachments
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 GB up to 524,000 text emails or 8,000 web pages or 3,500 photo
> attachments
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 GB up to 1,048,000 text emails or 16,000 web pages or 7,000
> photo attachments
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Pricing includes unlimited Wi-Fi access at all Rogers and Fido Hotspots. Rogers Wireless will also offer two voice value packs for popular wireless features: a $15 monthly value pack including Caller ID, Who Called, Caller Ring Trax, 2,500 Sent Text Messages and 2,500 Call Forwarding Minutes; and a $20 monthly value pack including Caller ID, Who Called, Caller Ring Trax, 10,000 Sent Text Messages and 6:00 p.m. Early Evening Calling and 2,500 Call Forwarding Minutes.
> 
> Additional information on launch day activities will be coming soon.
> 
> (x) Based on 3G and EDGE testing. Actual speeds may vary due to a variety
> of factors.
> 
> About Rogers Wireless
> ---------------------
> Rogers Wireless provides wireless voice and data communications services across Canada to more than 7.4 million customers under both the Rogers Wireless and Fido brands. Operating Canada's fastest data and most reliable voice network with the clearest reception and fewest dropped calls, Rogers Wireless is Canada's only carrier operating on the global standard GSM and highly advanced HSPA technology platforms. In addition to providing seamless roaming in more than 200 countries/areas with its GSM based services, Rogers Wireless also provides wireless broadband services across Canada utilizing its 2.5GHz fixed wireless spectrum. Rogers Wireless is a subsidiary of Rogers Communications Inc. (TSX: RCI - News; NYSE: RCI - News), a diversified Canadian communications and media company. For further information, please visit Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone.


----------



## JumboJones

Great, I wonder how much they plan on raping customers for the phone? I guess they didn't want to share all of the bad news at once.


----------



## G-Mo

HowEver said:


> Voice and data combined, starting at $60.
> 
> Rogers.com - Investor Relations


No unlimited incoming call plans... While the data plans here are pretty decent (considering) the voice plans are awful!


----------



## G-Mo

JumboJones said:


> Great, I wonder how much they plan on raping customers for the phone? I guess they didn't want to share all of the bad news at once.


$199 (8GB) or $299 (16GB) on a three year contract...


----------



## psxp

pretty pisz-poor if you ask me. I still cant believe CallerID and Voice mail are not std features here like in other countries. Add the $6.95 system access fee and taxes, and the $60 is close approaching $100


----------



## G-Mo

psxp said:


> pretty pisz-poor if you ask me. I still cant believe CallerID and Voice mail are not std features here like in other countries. Add the $6.95 system access fee and taxes, and the $60 is close approaching $100


Voicemail is standard in all of the packages above...


----------



## aKOL

What happened to all the Rogers employees or friends of employees who KNEW that there was a $30 unlimited data plan? Sigh...shouldn't have gotten my hopes up.


----------



## greensuperman32

damn i was really hoping for unlimited data, oh well its not like i'll use more than 400MB a month anyway, i'm around wi-fi an awful lot.


----------



## JumboJones

G-Mo said:


> $199 (8GB) or $299 (16GB) on a three year contract...


And Rogers has this in writing where?


----------



## The Shadow

Ouch...my condolences, but like it has been said earlier on in this thread, cell phones are a privilege, not a right. If you can swing it, swing it; if not, too bad.

Looks like the score is AT&T - champion standing, ROGERS - humiliating defeat. 

My cousin in Queens has a 1st gen iPhone and his bill was only $70 a month. In a phone call with him last nite, he said that the AT&T rep he went in to talk to said, the iPhone 2.0 plans are gonna be around the same rate. He just has to extend 2 years on his term and he can get an iPhone 2 for $199 USD. So he said he's gonna do it.

Sorry people, I thought you would be getting the good shyte but alas no rollover minutes...no unlimited data...CD, VV not standard...DAMN!

If Teddy was going to go in AT&T's direction, I would have likely rolled along with you all but these plans are high and mighty. It might be a privilege to have a cell phone, but I don't consider getting hosed a privilege.

I like my Centro and my retention plan...I'm gonna stick with that. Besides, with $1.50 a litre gas coming soon to a station near you, the iPhone isn't all that high on my list of priorities.

Peace.


----------



## G-Mo

JumboJones said:


> And Rogers has this in writing where?


Rogers Press Release from June 9th:
Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11

Rogers.com - Investor Relations


----------



## G-Mo

The Shadow said:


> Sorry people, I thought you would be getting the good shyte but alas no rollover minutes...no unlimited data...CD, VV not standard...DAMN!


Visual Voicemail is included standard and unlimited in all of the above plans, Call Display is not...


----------



## retrocactus

G-Mo said:


> Rogers Press Release from June 9th:
> 
> Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11


I think you meant to post the voice/data plan details:

Rogers.com - Investor Relations

(link for Fido and Rogers press releases)


----------



## G-Mo

retrocactus said:


> I think you meant to post the voice/data plan details:
> 
> Rogers.com - Investor Relations
> 
> (link for Fido and Rogers press releases)


No, I meant to post the announcement that Rogers was bringing the iPhone 3G to Canada and that it was going to be $199 or $299 on a three year contract in response to JumboJones...


----------



## bmovie

This thread is so long I don't know if it was mentioned so I'm mentioning it here...I just got off the phone with a rep at FIDO and with out any question you can pick up an iPHONE 8G for $199 as long as you sign up for a 3 year contract. 
You DO NOT NEED TO GET THE DATA PLAN!

I made sure this was clear......$199 for 3yrs NO data plan required.

No to give Rogers a call and see if it's the same.


----------



## lostmyphone

bmovie said:


> This thread is so long I don't know if it was mentioned so I'm mentioning it here...I just got off the phone with a rep at FIDO and with out any question you can pick up an iPHONE 8G for $199 as long as you sign up for a 3 year contract.
> You DO NOT NEED TO GET THE DATA PLAN!
> 
> I made sure this was clear......$199 for 3yrs NO data plan required.
> 
> No to give Rogers a call and see if it's the same.


Thanks bmovie, no that has not been mentioned yet.

We should stop posting in this thread as the OP is now irrelevant...and it will be confusing for anyone visiting the site for the first time.


----------



## bmovie

Ok and to recap... I just called Rogers and they couldn't give any anyswers. They told me that they dont have that info yet.....I told them that Fido gave me a straight answer...why can't you?

He didnt' have answer to that as well.

I asked the same question....at $199 for the 8G iPhone, do I have to purchase a data plan to get the phone at that price.....I got this -   

The guy didn't even know that rogers has posted data plans on their site.

I guess we'll all have to wait for July 11 to get an answer from Rogers.

Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## Jimosai

I know this is impossibly optimistic, but there is no mentions of the System Access Fee, 911 Fee, or any activation fees, unlike everywhere else on the Rogers site where they mention the plans. I would expect at least "* Additional Charges May Apply."


----------



## HowEver

Jimosai said:


> I know this is impossibly optimistic, but there is no mentions of the System Access Fee, 911 Fee, or any activation fees, unlike everywhere else on the Rogers site where they mention the plans. I would expect at least "* Additional Charges May Apply."


I wouldn't assume anything from a press release.


----------



## Jimosai

I guess I should have clarified, but I was referring to the website, not the press release.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## 5andman

I'll go for the $30+$30 Plan. 

*I'll just cancel my Rogers Home Phone to make up for the cost.*


----------



## beachboy_ce

Might as well go with Fido if I can't add data to my corp plan....Fido's early evenings start at 5 p.m. (vs. 6 p.m. at Rogers) and they bill by the second. Otherwise, plans are identical.

It's also important to note that with all these plans you get access to Rogers and Fido WiFi hotspots.

EDIT: Fido plans *do not* include Wifi access!


----------



## 5andman

beachboy_ce said:


> Might as well go with Fido if I can't add data to my corp plan....Fido's early evenings start at 5 p.m. (vs. 6 p.m. at Rogers) and they bill by the second. Otherwise, plans are identical.
> 
> It's also important to note that with all these plans you get access to Rogers and Fido WiFi hotspots.


Good point! 
Rogers' starts at 9pm ...what a rip off!!!


----------



## dani190

sooooo i told all of you that the plans he supposedly got "leaked" were false.

But nobody wants to believe me... lol


----------



## JustAMacUser

5andman said:


> Rogers' starts at 9pm ...what a rip off!!!


I don't know how they can possibly justify _evenings_ starting at 9 p.m. I would say that's night-time. Evening are several hours earlier.

I remember when "evenings" actually started in the evening. Then cell companies began moving the time further and further into the night.

These data plans aren't great, but they are a good step forward for us in Canada. I think that 400MB, for the most part, is probably sufficient. I'm simply disappointed that call display is not included and that there's no option for unlimited incoming.


----------



## bmovie

JustAMacUser said:


> I'm simply disappointed that call display is not included and that there's no option for unlimited incoming.


This is one of many reasons I'm switching to Fido...the unlimited incoming and evenings starting at 7pm.


----------



## JustAMacUser

bmovie said:


> This is one of many reasons I'm switching to Fido...the unlimited incoming and evenings starting at 7pm.


Does Fido actually have their iPhone plans listed? I can't find them on their web site.


----------



## djaikon

Does Fido still bill by the second?


----------



## bmovie

Fido does bill by the second and as for their data plans, I think the guy told me that they're the same as Rogers.


----------



## zlinger

Rogers is insane... why can't they keep it a simple plan like AT&T? Calling after 9pm, extra costs for voicemail bundles, text, f'ing 100% crapola. I would be paying over 100$ for what I need. 

I'm staying with iphone 1.0...and am loving it more with each passing day. My plan is $47 total per month (tax in).. free after 6pm. Free wireless hotspots are fine.. GPS.. whatever.

There's no way I'm signing into a plan like this when gas is heading to $3.00 per litre also. I'm saving the cash and will go on a trip to Cancun instead. Cheers.


----------



## slicecom

So, now that we know it was fake, who made the memo? :clap:


----------



## vacos

beachboy_ce said:


> Might as well go with Fido if I can't add data to my corp plan....Fido's early evenings start at 5 p.m. (vs. 6 p.m. at Rogers) and they bill by the second.


I think you can add 5pm early calling for $2/month. This would make it a little more comparable to Fido (minus the per second billing).

I saw this on the Rogers website (see link):
--------------------
*Early Evening Calling Add to Your Account*
*Add more calling time to your evenings!*

* 6pm Early Evening Calling Option - $7/month
Move the start time of your evening calling up to 6pm

* 5pm Early Evening Calling Option - $9/month
Move the start time of your evening calling up to 5pm.

* If your plan already has evenings starting at 6pm, move it to 5pm for only an extra $2/month.


*Airtime and/or long distance charges may apply.
*Must subscribe to a plan that already includes evenings and weekends.
--------------------

I wonder if the *System Access Fee* will be extra or included in the prices. 

My guess is that it'll be an extra charge, but it would make things a little better if it were waived for iPhone plans. 

Dare to dream...


----------



## JumboJones

vacos said:


> I think you can add 5pm early calling for $2/month. This would make it a little more comparable to Fido (minus the per second billing).
> 
> I saw this on the Rogers website (see link):
> --------------------
> *Early Evening Calling Add to Your Account*
> *Add more calling time to your evenings!*
> 
> * 6pm Early Evening Calling Option - $7/month
> Move the start time of your evening calling up to 6pm
> 
> * 5pm Early Evening Calling Option - $9/month
> Move the start time of your evening calling up to 5pm.
> 
> * If your plan already has evenings starting at 6pm, move it to 5pm for only an extra $2/month.
> 
> 
> *Airtime and/or long distance charges may apply.
> *Must subscribe to a plan that already includes evenings and weekends.
> --------------------
> 
> I wonder if the *System Access Fee* will be extra or included in the prices.
> 
> My guess is that it'll be an extra charge, but it would make things a little better if it were waived for iPhone plans.
> 
> Dare to dream...


I heard for $50 you can add a feature where Teddy will bend you over in person once a month too. :lmao:


----------



## Visnaut

Yeah, nice copy and paste job on the original memo. I feel sorry for the people who fell for it.


----------



## GrapeApe

*don't forget the extra fees*

Don't for get the $5.99 Vaseline Access Fee.



JumboJones said:


> I heard for $50 you can add a feature where Teddy will bend you over in person once a month too. :lmao:


----------



## JumboJones

GrapeApe said:


> Don't for get the $5.99 Vaseline Access Fee.


And the $0.99 wetnap cleanup fee.


----------



## Adrian.

Don´t forget the 1.99 bar of soap fee Teddy wants included for some realism. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## arossphoto

i.Fido said:


> As However said, nothing is official until actually publicly for sale. But rest assured, the source used for this document has always been 100% correct EVERY time thus far.





i.Fido said:


> I got yet another confirmation today from yet another insider that this price plan information "leaked" to me is intentionally 100% correct.


The only thing you were 100% correct about was that "nothing is official until actually publicly for sale". So I really don't understand why you waste your time posting "leaked" content online, or why people expend so much energy talking about unsubstantiated claims from an anonymous source.


----------



## psxp

GrapeApe said:


> Don't for get the $5.99 Vaseline Access Fee.


hahahahahaha!! You made me spill my beer!!!  :clap:


----------



## dona83

Remember to wrap it up.


----------



## spitfire1945

dona83 said:


> Remember to wrap it up.


..and end it with a smile!


----------



## idesign

Hate to say i told you so. Man those are some highly credible, reliable sources you have there! A pat on the back is in order i say, nice job lads!

Once more... this is Rogers. They have a monopoly. The Canadian gov't has basically given them the right to rip us off, allowing Rogers to control too much of the cellular market (pretty much 100% of GSM options). 

This should be a nice reminder to those who thought these plans were true that nothing is certain until it comes from the horses mouth.


----------



## Joker Eh

HowEver said:


> Not an original comment, posted many times before....
> 
> Apple is likely to have a hand in that document so it's perfectly reasonable to expect it to be the same for AT&T, Rogers, and European carriers--as it is.
> 
> Next?


Next. I guess its not perfectly reasonable.


----------



## rambo4

idesign said:


> Hate to say i told you so. Man those are some highly credible, reliable sources you have there! A pat on the back is in order i say, nice job lads!
> 
> Once more... this is Rogers. They have a monopoly. The Canadian gov't has basically given them the right to rip us off, allowing Rogers to control too much of the cellular market (pretty much 100% of GSM options).
> 
> This should be a nice reminder to those who thought these plans were true that nothing is certain until it comes from the horses mouth.


Big fish in a small pond scenario. I say open up the markets and let all the fish in. I don't think it speaks any less of our patriotism to not want to get ripped off for the sake of a Canadian company.

Just not Roger's, but any of them. Enough of this protectionist baloney, time to evolve.


----------



## imobile

rambo4 said:


> Big fish in a small pond scenario. I say open up the markets and let all the fish in. I don't think it speaks any less of our patriotism to not want to get ripped off for the sake of a Canadian company.
> 
> Just not Roger's, but any of them. Enough of this protectionist baloney, time to evolve.


T-Mobile lists iPhone plans & pricing for Netherlands

By Charles Starrett
Senior Editor, iLounge 
Published: Tuesday, July 1, 2008 
News Category: iPhone

T-Mobile has announced its pricing and service plans (Translated link) for the iPhone 3G in the Netherlands. The carrier is offering three different iPhone monthly plans, all including unlimited data, unlimited use of T-Mobile hotspots, and Visual Voicemail, and will price the iPhone 3G based on which monthly plan the customer chooses for his/her two-year commitment. The €29.95 (~$47) a month plan includes 150 airtime minutes, 150 SMS messages, and brings the iPhone 3G’s pricing to €79.95 (~$126) for the 8GB model and €159.99 (~$253) for the 16GB model. With the €44.95 (~$71) plan, which includes 300 minutes and 300 SMS texts, the 8GB iPhone sells for €1 (~$1.60), while the 16GB model goes for €79.95. Finally, the €64.95 (~$103) a month plan includes 500 minutes and 500 texts. With that plan, the 8GB model sells for €1, while the 16GB iPhone 3G costs only €19.95 (~$32). Extra minutes or texts are priced at €0.25 (~$0.40) per, no matter which of the three plans a customer chooses. T-Mobile will launch the iPhone 3G in the Netherlands on July 11.


----------



## 8127972

I have to agree with this: 

Hey Canada! Don’t Like Rogers iPhone Pricing? Then Don’t Buy The iPhone! « The IT Nerd

I must admit, I am toying with the idea of dumping Rogers cable as it is insanely expensive. If I could get rid of my cell phones (I need GSM as I travel a lot), then I would dump those too.


----------



## paxman

Check out the O2 price plans in the UK. Amazing plans and O2 have been swamped ever since. They will sign up thousands of new customers. Unlike Rogers O2 realized that this was a huge event with massive free marketing and they made the right moves to capitalize on this. Rogers on the other hand decided to screw its customer base for all it was worth. What an own goal! Much as I would LOVE and iphone I encourage all Canadians to dump Rogers, sit tight and wait. Better to live without it than walk around with a big stamp on your forehead that reads SUCKER!


----------



## imobile

*Prophetic Comment of nearly a year ago ...*



HowEver said:


> Are you serious? $30 for unlimited, unrestricted data is a gift.
> 
> Then again, why the heck are you paying $40 for a voice plan?


After the petition caused a ruckus and the publicity hurt the image ( for a few days anyway) we are now back to a generous $30 for ONE lousy GB. 
Ah, the good old days eh?


----------



## HowEver

imobile said:


> After the petition caused a ruckus and the publicity hurt the image ( for a few days anyway) we are now back to a generous $30 for ONE lousy GB.
> Ah, the good old days eh?


The 6GB plan was available July through September last year, so it was pretty hard to miss out on it.

Oddly, lots of people dumped their 6GB/$30 plans for 500MB/$25 or 1GB/$25 plans to save a few dollars.

I figure when television starts streaming to my iPhone, I'll be happier with my 6GB/$30 per month. But I'm also happy not to have to worry at all about overages using internet radio, and streaming my songs from home.


----------



## corey111

HowEver said:


> I figure when television starts streaming to my iPhone, I'll be happier with my 6GB/$30 per month. But I'm also happy not to have to worry at all about overages using internet radio, and streaming my songs from home.


The exact reason why I've kept my 6GB plan, plus I have hope to be able to tether it in the future


----------



## HowEver

corey111 said:


> The exact reason why I've kept my 6GB plan, plus I have hope to be able to tether it in the future


Jailbroken iPhone 3Gs can tether now, have been able to for quite some time.


----------



## whatiwant

corey111 said:


> The exact reason why I've kept my 6GB plan, plus I have hope to be able to tether it in the future


NEXT WEEK - future, hopefully! ( With an easy to use - tethering setting in 3.0 )

I too am holding onto my 6GB plan


----------



## imobile

*G'day However ! Hard to miss out? Gotta buy a HTC I guess!*



HowEver said:


> The 6GB plan was available July through September last year, so it was pretty hard to miss out on it.
> 
> Oddly, lots of people dumped their 6GB/$30 plans for 500MB/$25 or 1GB/$25 plans to save a few dollars.
> 
> I figure when television starts streaming to my iPhone, I'll be happier with my 6GB/$30 per month. But I'm also happy not to have to worry at all about overages using internet radio, and streaming my songs from home.


That is really not the point.
Not everyone may have needed/desired a data plan in that select window.

The issue is ( at least for me) the continual overcharging re data. Rogers is not alone, look at Optus ( Singapore owned company) in Australia as reported today

AppleInsider | iPhone 3G plans to start at $18 in Australia

Ludicrous data rates!


I'm interested in wireless internet for a MBP and the $30 for 1GB is a joke.

NOW...6 GB would be just fine!

I see Rogers is offering now...


6 GB – Limited Time Offer
**Available on 3 year service agreement only
Android Smartphones only: HTC Magic and HTC Dream
Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles



Over four days of light usage on laptop, I've recorded 236MB IN/42MB OUT, roughly according to NetBarrierX5, 69 MB a day.
And I did not install the updates from Apple yesterday, nor Graphic Converter nor VLC.


A serious question for you However, as you are the reliable source of 'communication info', .. if one buys a HTC can one also use that 6GB for the laptop via either the Internet Stick and or Merlin Express Card (they are"free" now?)

I think I know the answer.......


----------



## HowEver

Those "$18" plans are the joke. 100MB per month of data? But hey you can get their $179 plan--that includes a lot more!

As for tethering to a computer with Rogers' 6GB plans, *yes.* Data is data, as they say.




> iPhone 3G plans to start at $18 in Australia
> 
> By AppleInsider Staff
> Published: 08:00 AM EST
> Optus of Australia announced Friday that Australians can sign up for Apple's iPhone 3G on July 11th with plans starting at just $19 ($18 USD), while a second carrier, Telstra, said its own plans will start at $30 ($29 USD).
> 
> Optus 'yes' Cap Plans for iPhone 3G
> 
> Optus is offering post-paid (with service contract) customers a choice of two different kinds of service plans. 'Yes' Cap plans start at $19 per month for 100MB of data and $50 worth of national calls and text messages based on call fees of of 47 cents per 30 seconds and text message fees of 25 cents each. The carrier also charges a 35 cent setup of "Flagfall" fee to establish each roaming call. Subscribers to the $19 per month plan can pay off a 8GB iPhone for $51 per month with a 12-month commitment or $21 per month with a 24-month commitment. A 16GB iPhone fetches $61 per month with a 12-month commitment and $26 per month with a 24-month commitment.
> 
> 'Yes' Cap plans scale up to $179 per month for a package that includes 1GB of data and $1500 worth of national calls and text messages based on call fees of of 35 cents per 30 seconds and text message fees of 25 cents each. Again, Flagfall fees apply for initiating roaming calls. Under this plan, an 8GB iPhone is free with a 24-month commitment and costs $23 per month with a 12-month commitment. The 16GB is also free with a 24-month commitment and $33 per month with a 12-month commitment.
> 
> Each 'Yes' Cap plan includes two calling offers "Yes" Time and Free For 5. The former offers free 20 minute voice calls to other Optus GSM mobile users in Australia from 8pm to midnight 7 days a week, while the latter offers free 5 minute voice calls to mobiles on the same mobile account all the time.
> 
> Note: All prices in Australian dollars, which as of Friday were only 4 percent weaker than American dollars. As such, they have not been converted.





imobile said:


> That is really not the point.
> Not everyone may have needed/desired a data plan in that select window.
> 
> The issue is ( at least for me) the continual overcharging re data. Rogers is not alone, look at Optus ( Singapore owned company) in Australia as reported today
> 
> AppleInsider | iPhone 3G plans to start at $18 in Australia
> 
> Ludicrous data rates!
> 
> 
> I'm interested in wireless internet for a MBP and the $30 for 1GB is a joke.
> 
> NOW...6 GB would be just fine!
> 
> I see Rogers is offering now...
> 
> 
> 6 GB – Limited Time Offer
> **Available on 3 year service agreement only
> Android Smartphones only: HTC Magic and HTC Dream
> Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles
> 
> 
> 
> Over four days of light usage on laptop, I've recorded 236MB IN/42MB OUT, roughly according to NetBarrierX5, 69 MB a day.
> And I did not install the updates from Apple yesterday, nor Graphic Converter nor VLC.
> 
> 
> A serious question for you However, as you are the reliable source of 'communication info', .. if one buys a HTC can one also use that 6GB for the laptop via either the Internet Stick and or Merlin Express Card (they are"free" now?)
> 
> I think I know the answer.......


----------



## imobile

*Thanks However ...*

But who wants Android?
And of course, despite data being data there would be no 'free' Internet Stick?

And yes, the Optus ( read Singapore ) rates are ludicrous!

Yet, mobiles ( cells) seem to be used a lot more in Oz than here!


----------



## imobile

*Rogers is expensive re data but look at these figures*



imobile said:


> But who wants Android?
> And of course, despite data being data there would be no 'free' Internet Stick?
> 
> And yes, the Optus ( read Singapore ) rates are ludicrous!
> 
> Yet, mobiles ( cells) seem to be used a lot more in Oz than here!


Is 'funny' what some people consider 'generous' ( Roger's talking of their data rates), or 'great value' ( Sydney Morning Herald, talking of 'deals' in Australia.

Best of the iPhone 3G Plans - 2009 - SMH


----------



## jimbotelecom

*Rogers 15G for $150 per month!!!*

Electronista | Rogers 15GB data plan supported by doc leak

This is a rip off.


----------



## HowEver

jimbotelecom said:


> Electronista | Rogers 15GB data plan supported by doc leak
> 
> This is a rip off.


There's a chance that's _not_ a hoax. But consider that 3 times 6GB = $90 / month.

Also, this month's 6GB plan is capped at $100 if you have overages.

Who would pay $150 per month?


----------



## imobile

*However .... Tsk tsk...You are misleading uz... quoting last September's deal....*



HowEver said:


> There's a chance that's _not_ a hoax. But consider that 3 times 6GB = $90 / month.
> 
> Also, this month's 6GB plan is capped at $100 if you have overages.
> 
> Who would pay $150 per month?



Which only lasted till the outcry died down...

5GB is now $80 not $30 for 6GB
( unless you currently but one of two Android phones)


The current 'generous' add on data plans are

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

You can add any Data Plan to your Rogers Voice Rate Plan
Monthly Fee±	$25	$30	$60	$80
Data Included	500MB	1GB	3GB	5GB
Additional Data	$0.03 / MB


----------



## HowEver

I guess I missed this when posted.

FYI, they have the $30/6GB/month plan on offer again.



imobile said:


> Which only lasted till the outcry died down...
> 
> 5GB is now $80 not $30 for 6GB
> ( unless you currently but one of two Android phones)
> 
> 
> The current 'generous' add on data plans are
> 
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone
> 
> You can add any Data Plan to your Rogers Voice Rate Plan
> Monthly Fee±	$25	$30	$60	$80
> Data Included	500MB	1GB	3GB	5GB
> Additional Data	$0.03 / MB


----------



## imobile

*Thanks However ...*



HowEver said:


> I guess I missed this when posted.
> 
> FYI, they have the $30/6GB/month plan on offer again.


Was at my local Costco today, the Wireless Wave people have a booth there... are out of stock of 3GS or 3G S?, and there are fifteen plus individuals on a waiting list!

The return of the 6GB ( available till July 31,2009 ) will drag me into the iPhone world!


----------



## HowEver

imobile said:


> Was at my local Costco today, the Wireless Wave people have a booth there... are out of stock of 3GS or 3G S?, and there are fifteen plus individuals on a waiting list!
> 
> The return of the 6GB ( available till July 31,2009 ) will drag me into the iPhone world!


Is there an Apple store you can visit? Rogers claims to be sold out across the country.


----------



## imobile

*No rush....*



HowEver said:


> Is there an Apple store you can visit? Rogers claims to be sold out across the country.



My 2nd Anniversary of my Roger's Three Year contract on my Sony Ericcson is July 4.
I should a get better deal after that date?
Wireless Wave expects shipment this Friday.

And it is a long sail/swim to Vancouver's Apple Store!
( of course there is the BC Ferry but that adds $80 to purchase!)


----------

